# What breed of horse do you own and why???



## horseoftheyear

hey x

i have my haflinger for hacking, showing and everything else lol

and i have my lil tb who is gunna be used for jumping and i have 

just sold my irish sports horse i used her for jumping! x x x


----------



## prettypalfrey

I have a Quarter horse I use her for trail and pleasure classes. Hopefully for team penning this year and as a mom this year


----------



## hsharp123

Haffies are very cute- used to work at silveretta haffie stud and fell in love with a gelding called nobleman, 14.3hh but masses of long flowing mane and a wavey tail! Lush! hehe

Prettypalfrey- what is team penning??


----------



## meggymoo

Hi Elz, there's a thread on team penning in this section somewhere, I had to ask what it was, looks really good!  

I have tb x Dales, I always tend to go for a tb cross. In meg I have the spirit of a tb, but with the powerful behind and all roundness of the Dales. I do dressage and jumping with her, well up until tomorrow when she goes to stud.

And then I have Willow, Welsh section A, super all round pony for my daughter, yet great to show too.

x


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner

i own QUARTER HORSES because of there strength and heart to do any thing u ask. beautiful horse and very sweet. i team pen,barrel race,trail ride,halter show, and a whole lot of other things.


----------



## NirvanaRider

I just have horses that have come to me, for training or for riding. No specific breeds needed or discipline.

I got my paint mare almost 3 years ago, she is 27 now and my trail and parade horse. She used to do hunter/jumper/dressage, she is a KICK BUTT flat horse, and she jumped up to 4', think she did some x-country in there for awhile. We were training for competitive trail and dressage show, but she got too old for the long hard trails, and she needs a huge arena to work. 

I ride my trainers Arabian, first horse I took a lesson on, he has done everything under the sun, english and western. Jumped 5', champion dressage and trail class horse, cut cattle, etc. Now im learning to jump on him, hopefully a show at the end of the year. 

Annabelle is a Welsh Pony, no clue what section but she isnt cob. She is a trained hunter, she has the perfect frame and everything, but I wanna use her as a jumper pony since she likes running and turning on a dime lol.


----------



## Friesian Mirror

I have an MFT mare that I bought from my mom, so I could ride while I waited for Rose to grow up. I'm going to trail ride Gypsy after she has her foal and I would also like to try Competitive Trail with her. Rose is a Friesian/Appaloosa filly and I want to ride her in Dressage and Jumping. We picked the MFT's because they are gaited horses and very comfortable to ride and I chose Rose just because I like her :wink:


----------



## kristy

I think I'm a bit like Nirvanarider - I ride several different breeds as well. I don't own them but go to school them or work with them.

I own a TBxQH cross and a very new off the track standardbred. My cross has retired from higher level dressage and all jumping. He was a fantastic all around horse. I was very fortunate finding him- I got him when I was very young and knew little about horses. I just recently got my standardbred - the papers are still being signed! I was very surprised with her talent - I never knew a standardbred could look so promising in the field of eventing. She needs TONS of work but has so much potential. She will be my next event horse and I'm excited that she was an adoption as well. I highly suggest looking into standardbreds as well as off the track TBs if you find the intention of ever adopting.


----------



## Kaiya

I Have a tb, because he was given to me straight off the track to train as an eventer. Jeeze was it hard work.


----------



## sparky

_I don't actually own my horses, as they are on free lease, but i have a stock horse and a standardbred. Didn't have much choice in the matter, it was either those horses or nothing. 

The stock horse, she can go far, but i need a trainer - which i cannot afford, so, i have been training her by myself. She possesses a lot of talent for showjumping, and also speed events - like barrel racing.

The standie is just basically our trail horse. He is getting on, and has no need, or want of jumping over fences. He is just happy to plod along. _


----------



## moomoo

misty is an arab X irish sort horse, i didnt pick the breed... i picked the pony!


----------



## Babyrowz

i have a welsh section D.i didnt get him,because of his breed,i got him,because i loved him when i first saw him,and he was a chalkenge for me./


----------



## [email protected]

I have a welsh B- but i didn't choose him for his breed however i now adore welshies! And you can't go wrong with a welshie. My boy is an allrounder- but i have competed him in showing, dressage, jumping and a little eventing, and pony club sporting- especialy bending & bounce pony!


----------



## hsharp123

He sounds like a very cute welsh! hehe I used to ride a welse mountain when i first started to ride as a 4yr old and he looked after me very well!

Apart from he was sooo greedy....if her out his head down to eat grass there was no way i could get it back up! hehe


----------



## appy_lover

I own a Appaloosa and 3 other ones, but the Appaloosa is mine. But anyway i use him for about every disicpline...so he is an all arounder.! =]


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0

I own a Friesian X TB , a Arab QH , A mini, and also a Percheron/Paint. My TB X is in training right now and I semi-retired my Arab X ... But my percheron is definitely My Baby... I think once you ride a perch or a perch cross you will never go back to any other breed of horse . If there is the right cross out there they are awesome! They are really soft and comfy -->Good for jumping but also can turn on the speed if you need (atleast my boy can hehe).


----------



## ColleenT

i prefer Appaloosas- which were bred by the Nez Perce indians of the Oregon region for Intelligence, Strength, good feet, to be easy keepers, and to be brave. We have alost some of these traits as man has bred with QH , TB and other bloodlines, so i would prefer that most breeders would breed for those qualities that make an Appy stand out. i love my app. he does anything i ask and yet is not crazy, does not try to buck or rear or bolt. He's perfect.


----------



## D-izzle

I lease a throughough?bred for jumping!!!!


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl *

We have 8 horses now: 

An Andaluisian, An Arabian Riding Pony X Welsh, QH xTB, STB, Crossbred and three Thoroughbreds! 

Breaking in the 2 fillies (QHxTB and the ARPxWelsh). 
Training the TB filly 
Pleasure riding for the older TBs 
PC, dressage,breed shows, Ag shows with the Andy 
PC, ODE, Ag shows with the Crossbred 
and Pleasure and breed shows with the STB 

....phew! 

-Dusky xoxoxo


----------



## sweetwaterarabians

*Arabians for me*

I have 4 purebred Arabs and my husbands older grade mare. Arabians are the horse for me and I can't imagine life without them. I love and appreciate other breeds but the Arabs are my favorite. I love their personalities and their incredible looks. They are the type of horses that beg to be worked with or go riding. They are also so much fun to photograph because they are always wanting to show off.


----------



## Susanna

Maybe no one don't know anything from finnhorse.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finnhorse.
But my mare Vevi is this breed. She is flaxen what is very common color in this breed. As a filly she was supposed to become a trotter(many are trotter).
Breed is deserving trotter, jumping horse(highst fence about 130 cm), dressagehorse, carriage driving, western...
And it is very cute horse just like my horsehttp://pets.webshots.com/photo/1167948961057429077WxycoZ
No one else like Finn can understand it =)


----------



## babilonegirl(fr

i have a breed of arab's (10+3 in the belly)
i do endurance with their


----------



## Gladhatter

Virginia pocket horses aka single foot flat shod speed racking horses. 

You can see the Grand Daddy and Grand champion here: 
www.gladhatter.com/gladvids/rowdymovie.mpg


----------



## Smoke N Lace

I have quarter horses and they're my favorite. I love the muscled up bodies and babydoll heads. Mine go from pasture ornaments to babysitter.


----------



## DesertGal

I have a paint, mostly QH. I have wanted a colored paint all my life, and I wanted the all around QH. I ride trail only. I also wanted a gaited horse as my bones just don't bounce well, but thought, oh well, I finally found a QH paint. 

Christy is gaited! Yipee!! She has a 4 beat intermediate gait.  Super smooth and super fast! Now, I just have to learn to relax and breathe when in the saddle!   LOL!


----------



## Oleandra

I have a lettish warmblood Oleandra, and my new horse Bobbilena is coming to me in 2 weeks. Bobbilena is qh, and they both (Oleandra & Bobbilena) are chestnuts. 

I love qh:s becose they have so muscled bodies, they are just best I know,.


----------



## futolympeventer327

I own a 4 year old chestnut thoroughbred who I am turning into an event horse. I also am training a 3 year old bay thorughbred off the track, who has been recently gelded so thats been difficult. He has excellent gaits though and in a year or 2 he'll make an absolutly adorable ammy or junior hunter. I'm also looking into 2 horses that may be bought for me to train one is a 4 yr old coloured american warmblood and the other is dutch harnessxarabian (his pictures are on critique if anyone wants to look!!)


----------



## Gladhatter

Where do you see the pix at please ?


----------



## muppet123

i have a tb x. i am gonna use her for showjumping eventually, at the moment we are getting to know each other and doing hacking and schooling.


----------



## Roki98

i own a crossbreed (russian trotter X standardbred). Hes my endurance horse... small ,but strong. Fast and smart..  Love him , i will newer change to arabs at enduance.. trotters rock


----------



## Gladhatter

Virginia Pocket horses win all Endurance rides they enter and many of the so called endurance horses that come to these parts get hauled back out half dead or dead as the pocket horses rack right on by.


----------



## kristy

Roki98 said:


> i own a crossbreed (russian trotter X standardbred). Hes my endurance horse... small ,but strong. Fast and smart..  Love him , i will newer change to arabs at enduance.. trotters rock


Pictures?! I love standies.


----------



## Roki98

kristy said:


> Roki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i own a crossbreed (russian trotter X standardbred). Hes my endurance horse... small ,but strong. Fast and smart..  Love him , i will newer change to arabs at enduance.. trotters rock
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures?! I love standies.
Click to expand...

Pics of him when he was a baby and didnt belong to me:
http://fotoalbum.ee/pictures.php?action=4&id=55423

Last pics of him as a stallion:
http://fotoalbum.ee/pictures.php?action=4&id=55078

Few days after gelding:
http://fotoalbum.ee/pictures.php?action=4&id=55112

This years winter- spring:
http://fotoalbum.ee/pictures.php?action=4&id=70026

Summer:
http://fotoalbum.ee/pictures.php?action=4&id=112701


----------



## Frog

I have a Riding Pony x TB who will be my show horse and a TB broodie who is in foal to a RP. I keep TB mares so that I can breed bigger riding ponies for me to compete on eventually.  
I think I have a piccy of my RPx TB on the photos thread.


----------



## Punk pony

i bought an unhandled kaimanawa to school. now shes jumping a meter so i guess thats where shes headed


----------



## cleveland

*A got a cross

Percheron **** and paint sir 

paint cause i wanted a horse that slood out 


And percheron cause i wanted a horse with the 

handsome stocky build bold stride 

and gentel eyesI use him for mostly pleasure ridding but he can jump 3" so if i wanted to go up with jumping i could ...but just strolling around the arean and some trails is good for now!!!*


----------



## futolympeventer327

Well I own my darling baby boy who is a 4 yr old chestnut tb as I said before,he popped a splint and is recovering now use him for eventing. 

While he is getting better i'm riding a 6 yr old bay oldenburg mare who i'm using for pony club and is training to be an event horse.

Also a 9 yr old gray tb gelding who would be an excellent event horse but is a chicken when it comes to jumping things he hasn't seen before so we are turning him into a 4 ft hunter which he will excel at because of his lovely long stride and a beautiful jump.

As for the bay tb gelding he just sold for $5000!


----------



## NickieB

I own Foundation Bred Quarter Horses. I love them for their versatility, level headedness, ease of trainability, heighth, athleticism and cow sense. I also have 2 breeding stock paints, the gelding is 1/2 paint, 1/2 quarter and my mare is 3/4 Quarter Horse. We use them to sort cows, team penning/sorting, and trail riding. And although those are the only kind I own right now, I do love Percheron crosses and MFT's! I really would love to own one some day. Here's a few shots of my pride and Joys.


----------



## desperate horsewife

Nickie, those are beautiful babies! I really appreciate folks who are still breeding the foundation stock as opposed to TB's masquerading as QH's :wink: I really like that little dun at the bottom; what a cutie patootie!

Punk Pony, congrats on your jumping wonder! 

As my siggie banner would suggest, I do wild horses. We've got three mustangs here currently. Why? Because, as my Darling daughter put it when she was four, "God made them prettiest." Plus, I love being able to take something previously untouched and watching it develop trust and a bond with humans. I've had domestic horses for years, and none of them has ever turned my crank the way the wild ones do


----------



## Charlie Horse

I have a Thoroughbred because he fell into my lap. People around here donâ€™t much like thoroughbreds, even though there are two of us on this street, and two just down the street (we all got them within the same week and they are all off the track). Iâ€™ll be truthful and say I was surprised to find that heâ€™s actually a really good horse.

I might try jumping on him, *might*, but, for now, when heâ€™s ready (still training) heâ€™s just going to be a trail horse. Iâ€™m not real big on showing and such (though Iâ€™m not really against it either, just isnâ€™t my thing). Although I used to really want to do eventing. Mainly cross country. Iâ€™m too aware of my mortality now though, plus physical impediments. 

I would love to get another gaited horse though. Preferably another Missouri Fox Trotter because I had such an amazing time on the one I used to have.


----------



## Punk pony

desperate horsewife said:


> Punk Pony, congrats on your jumping wonder!


Thanks! i was schooling her at 110 cm today!!! thats the highest shes ever jumped in the 7 months shes been jumping!


----------



## GallopAway

Half Arabs.
(appy/arab and a reg. half arab)

My mother owned Arabs and Half Arabs since before I was born. So that's what I was raised around and learned to ride on.

Wonderful horses. Definately one of my favorites. =]

Although, I really love Paso's and Dutch Harness Horses too.


----------



## LoveMyAppy

I own an Appy,no specific reason, i just fell inlove with her.


----------



## threehorsesmad

I have a welshie sec d, i adore welsh, so strong stocky and dependable. rarley lame or ill (touching wood as i type this lol).

i have a connemara X type, she's registered welsh sec d, but she isn't. she's not a breed i would have choosen, but she's a fantastic pony. should have had a huge carear in jumping (could have done the eu circut and wiped the floor, she is soooo talented) but has sarcoids that are really agrivated by work, so at the age of 3 she was retired. sad i know

i have a selle francias gelding. he was a rescue about 2 years ago. again not a breed i would buy again, partly due to the fact he's a git lol. but you can't leave a horse suffering can you.

i am planning to get a fresian mare and stallion in about 18months/2 years time and breed for myself. i am going to start driving.

susi


----------



## TheDynamicDuo

I own my Mini/shetland because I believe that destiny brought us together.


----------



## Tessa Bear

I have a peruvian paso for tail riding. b/c i cannot ride a regular trotting horse due to a severe neck injury. but i do have a t.b mare i am trying to sell that i was going to use for dressage and possibly jumping


----------



## Sara

Friesian. I never would have considered one (because of the price tag) but I fell in love with the sweet disposition and work ethic of my friend's two mares. So now I have a colt out of one of those mares


----------



## Ed

I have a quarter horse. He was first bought to save him from a negligent owner, but this horse has such a great personality that he is now my best pal.
When the guy boarding some other horse with me said he had decided to sell them, I bought his appaloosa so Red would have some company. She is turning out to be a great horse too.


----------



## Tammy

i think arabs are a great bred they are really smart and learn so easlily and i also love their get up and go personality although i'm still learning alot about the bred.but in general all breeds and half breeds are great just depends on the horse


----------



## PoptartShop

I have a qt, because I <3 that breed. 
I also like Morgans, but I don't have any  LOL.
Anyway, yeah I use her for all kindsa stuff; mostly for just riding pleasure, but I do trails & just basic shows sometimes, too. 
She's a great all-around riding horse, but for advanced riders...hehe when I first got her, boy was she very green! But I've trained her since then & now I have her under-control at all times, & she's not even green much anymore. 
Sorry for blabbing on 
Anyway, yeah that's about it!


----------



## Punk pony

Punk pony said:


> i bought an unhandled kaimanawa to school. now shes jumping a meter so i guess thats where shes headed


i have recently sold her, now i have a standardbred ex trekker, im off to pony club with him this season.


----------



## JayDee1608

I <3 drafts and draft crosses. If you're a trail/pleasure rider, a smaller sized draft is wonderful. Personally for me, I stick to draft crosses because I like to do a bit of dressage, jumping, etc. so they are usually a bit more athletic and are surprisingly versatile. I mainly love them because they have fabulous temperaments, are generally very quiet, and super comfortable to ride. They are intelligent and are 'thinkers' more than 'reactors'. This makes them extremely easy to train and they also are fun to teach tricks and whatnot. Plus, you can take them on the trails and roads without worrying as much about a horse that is going to spook at everything and become out of control. They also tend to be playful with goofy characters.

I used to own a TB x Belgian, which I had to sell when I went to university, but I now own a Percheron x Paint.


----------



## viksu

I have Estonian Native Horse (I think that all of you haven't heard of that breed). They're usually in pony class (under 148 cm). Mine is 145 cm high. So we compete in pony class. He is the winner of Pony's Dressage in the year 2004. He loves people and eating.  Pictures of him and me: http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/viksu/sets/153612

Also I have Latvian sporthorse (trakehner+hannoverian). He is so high, very beautiful and good in dressage.


----------



## siamlover

i own an off th track Tb . i got him because he bowed his tendon but it has fully recovered and we now do dressage and jumping. he is a lovely boy :lol:


----------



## MYgirlFLICKA

I own a thoroughbred because I've always wanted a horse and their high speeds fun lol.


----------



## bee

i have a standardbred.
i just love him to bits.He has the best personality and temperment.he is so cudly.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I have a Paint filly. She is an amazing english horse. I'm going to start her jumping training soon. And I picked her becuase she was just perfect for me!  

Oh and I LOVE that you guys have Welsh Ponies! I love them A,B,C,and D! But mostly A & B. There so cute! And they can do a variety of things. When I get my next horse as a pal for Janie Belle, I'm picking a Welsh!


----------



## LookoutMtnMom

We have Appaloosas. Our horses have bloodlines to the Nez Perce Indian line. Foundation bred they have sweet temperaments and are dependable and versatile. I love their eyes. Almost human. We have 10 new foals this year. It is so much fun waiting to see what interesting colors they will be born with. Blankets, Spots, Fewcaps, Fewspots, Fewspots, Leopards. Endless Variety and Color. They ride nice, too. The perfect trail horse.


----------



## purest silver

my horse is Walker/Appy/Paint . not very good combination for a riding horse because he is so big and wide and cob-like , but he is so so beautiful


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy

I own a tb and I got him because of his wonderful personality, calm disposition and his beauty.  Our other horse, Flashy, is a qh and is beautiful, quirky and fun. We (my mom and I) got him because of his silly personality and good looks. I only use them for pleasure riding, I never was much of a show person. I always had bad things happen at shows so I just quit going. :roll:


----------



## stefie

hmm i have an appaloosa but i never use to lik them till one night when she was born at a stud farm and the owners rang me up and said come round so we did and when i seen her for the first time i feel in love with her and i new that there was nothing else in this world right now that could top her of.
so we brought her and i will be training her to halter and then later on i will be training her into pleasure for western i hope will c ey.

to me i think that appaloosas hav a great personality, they are so calm and they just want to be luved lik any other horse but there georgus.


----------



## Flickergurl15

i own a Qh/Morgan. Her name is Flicker.


----------



## purest silver

i also own a miniature pony for a companion to my horse


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I own 3 Andalusians called Puntal V (Luca), Fenda and Fantasia (Breeze).

I use Luca for Hacking, schooling and a little bit of jumping and I am just starting to do dressage (He can do it, but I have to learn myself, hehe.) 





















































Fenda is a brood mare, and she's never been broken in. So at the moment she is hopefully in foal, we are going to have blood tests done, just to check, fingers crossed that she is!










Breeze is our 1 year old Filly, Fenda is her mum. We are just doing basic in-hand work at the moment, we are hoping to take her to the Iberian shows next year. When she is fully grown, I will be using her for Dressage, jumping and hacking out and maybe we will breed from her at some point.


























I have a Cob X Andalusian Filly named Esperanza (Raine) (Gypsys Filly) She is 4 months and a few days old. She will be used for jumping, hacking out and going to shows, and maybe dressage, when she's older.










I have a Welsh Cob X Arabian called Chaseford Charisma (Chase). I use her for hacking out, jumping and showing. Sadly, she can't produce foals.


















I have a Cob X TB mare called Gypsy Dancer (Gypsy), I use her for hacking out, jumping and showing. She just had her first foal (Raine) and we might consider putting her in foal again, sometime later on in life.)


















I have a Miniature stallion called Willow - He is just used as a companion at the moment, but we are thinking of getting him gelded, and might train him to be a riding pony for my brothers son when he's a little older.


















I should be getting another 12 horses soon (Hopefully). I don't know what breeds there are, but I will be sure to post pictures and info once I find out)


----------



## LuLu

I have a Dutch Warmblood, and at the moment I only do general schooling and hacking with her, but eventually I will do showing, dressage etc with her


----------



## beccaH

I have a Fjord and an Oldenburg mare that is almost 3 yrs old and is approx. 170cm tall already. Help! haha

I chose my fjord because of their calm and balanced minds and carefree spirit, and i love the exterior.

The Oldenburg because i love the size and their temper and gorgeus heads and body build. She is going to be a dressage/driving horse and for breeding.


----------



## Sunny

I own a TB. I bought her sight unseen-dumb, I know-as a hunter prospect. She was, and still is at some points, the typical hot TB, but mostly she is just a big, quirky baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ToHotToTrot

I own a paint. You may think its because of her markings, but look at my avatar lol she is a solid paint! I love her because of her personality and the willingness she has to try new things.


----------



## Strange

I don't really pick horses based on their breed when I'm looking for one to buy. Right now I've got a Paint cross gelding, but I'll go for anything that's got a good mind, is a quick learner, and is athletic enough for eventing.


----------



## smrobs

I have a fairly versatile herd when it comes to breeds. I have 2 BLM Mustangs, 1 TB, 6 QH, 1 Belgian, 1 Percheron, 1 Belgian mule, 1 mini-burro, and 1 QHxBelgian. All of our riding horses are used for ranch type work; roping, penning, sorting, gathering, etc. The Belgian and Perch are used as a driving team. The Belgian mule is the one remaining retiree from our old driving team, the mini burro was my first riding mount.


----------



## danastark

All my horses were chosen for their personalities and usefulness rather than their breed.

My perch/TB cross was chosen as a PMU baby because I wanted to save him and I really like big horses. He's now 18 hds, just turned 6 and we're doing mostly trail riding and low level eventing.

Our paint was chosen because my daughter fell in love with him and he jumps very nicely which she does in Pony Club.

Our POA was chosen because he is such a steady, honest guy who takes care of my youngest daughter and anyone else who rides him including my husband 

Our Hanoverian/tb filly was given to us by a friend. Hopefully she'll become one of the girls higher level eventing horses in the future.


----------



## speedy da fish

I own an Anglo-Arab because he was available at the time, we suited and he was a good price. The owner was desperate to get rid of him, so we could get him home quick. Turns out the anglos are a very good, versatile breed. He has TB speed and Arab stamina, he jumps really well and looks great for dressage (apart from a few training things we are working on), next step cross country, we will see how that goes...


----------



## Supermane

We own Nani, a little liver chestnut thoroughbred mare, Jesse, a mohogony bay appendix gelding, and Herbie, a dark bay OTTB gelding.

When we got Nani we were looking for a horse that could teach my mom how to ride. We were actually specifically looking for a QH, but actually found Nani when we were looking at another horse on the same property. She has wicked bad ground manners, but is great under saddle.









Jesse is Nani's replacement, as Nani doesn't jump. We were looking for a nice 2'6" horse that would be slow and nice enough to teach my mother to jump. We didn't have a breed in mind, but we wanted a horse that we could show. I was dead set against getting a QH, so we were looking at some warmblood/tb crosses, but while looking at another horse on property we found Jesse.









Herbie was bought because I needed a horse that was small, since I'm only 5', but one that was able to do eq/hunter. We were looking at small warmbloods and TBs, but I figured out pretty quickly that I wanted a TB. We use him in TB hunter, adult armature hunter, and hopefully some eq classes later.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

I have three horses:

I have a Paso Fino mare named Lacy. She is light bay with 3 white socks and a blaze and stands 14.1 hands high. She was my first horse and was one of the best trail horses around. She taught me how to ride and gave me the confidence I needed to ride other horses. She also taught my other sister how to ride.

I also own a QH/Appaloosa cross who's name is Ginger. She is a liver chestnut with black spots and a tiny, almost invisible star on her forhead and stands around 14.3 hands high. She is the first horse I have ever ridden in a show. Unfortunately she has a back problem and I can no longer ride her.

Finally, I have my new Appendix Quarter Horse mare named Mia Sweet Version, or Mia. She is a red dun with a star and a left hind sock. She stands around 15.1 and a half hands high. I'm currently training her to be a Hunter Under Saddle horse and she is doing very well and is learning quickly.


----------



## Seifur

I have Icelandics because I can't have anything else. I use mine mainly for trail riding. No jumping or dressage since nobody competes in those things over here anyways, which kinda sucks since I have a feeling that my gelding would make a good jumper.


----------



## randiekay215

We have all Quarter Horses at our place. Fiance and I both like the versatility and temperment of the breed. Although, every horse is different. Out of all the horses we have ever owned I think we only had 1 paint mare. The other 5 were/are QHs. But I dont shop by breed-I shop by discipline and temperment. Every breed has its perks and shortfalls. So I think it just depends on what you like........


----------



## ridergirl23

I have a hanov/thoroughbred, because i am looking into seriously competeing in dressage i needed ahorse that could take me higher,but not be crazy, because i still love to ride bridless, play polocross, jump, and just fool around. It wasnt so much the breed, but the trainer sent her form south dakota because she knew we would click, and ,we did. even though we like to argue... lol. but she has the talent of a hanov, but the mind of a QH/TB.


----------



## Deerly

I have a quarter horse because he needed me and I could help him and so he fell in my lap. I never in my wildest dreams ever wanted a quarter horse but I love my guy more than anything.


----------



## dee

Sunny said:


> I own a TB. I bought her sight unseen-dumb, I know-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sunny, like you, I bought my two horses sight unseen. I got them from a girl I worked with who had to move out of state. She had two horses that she could not get sold and could not haul to an auction. She was going to just move away and leave them and hope someone would feed them. I got them for a song, even considering the rotten horse market around here.

Didn't know anything much about my mare other than she came from New Mexico. Someone on this forum thought she might be Spanish Mustang. Come to find out she has a tattoo in her ear - not very clear, but someone in the Spanish Mustang association here said she probably is purebred and came off a ranch in New Mexico that was owned by a friend of his. He recognized the tattoo, but his friend had died so there is no way to verifiy her identity or prove her heritage, as his records are in storage somewhere and no one in his family remembers for sure where they are. Make me no difference, she's my girl anyway.

She bucked like a son of a gun when the owner tried to ride her when we went to pick up the horses. We thought we had bought a "hellbitch" mare for sure. However, we haven't had any trouble with her. I haven't ridden her, but my daughter has, and she rides like a dream. Have no idea why she pitched the bucking fit that day. She needs work - doesn't neck rein very well, but has a lovely floating single foot gait that the previous owner failed to mention. I'm looking forward to riding her when she comes off of "Maternity leave."

Dancer:









DJ is a "registered" paint gelding that is dog gentle, but doesn't know very much. We are going to have to really work on his training, because he's so gentle and quiet (aka dead head) that my disabled husband has decided he was going to build up the strength to ride him. I say "registered" because the owner can't find his papers. He has beautiful crystal blue eyes. Hubby fell instantly in love with him even though just a breath before he was yelling at me for buying two horses when I was only supposed to buy one!

DJ:








Mystie is a registered Paso Fino mare. She's actually my daughter's horse. She bought her to replace her beloved mare, Ginger, after she passed away New Year's Eve. Daughter didn't start out looking for a Paso Fino, she just went to look at her because the owner lived so close by, and both daughter and horse bonded instantly. Mystie has trust issues after many years of abuse, but she gave daughter a big hug the first time they met, and has been in her pocket ever since. She (Mystie) will call out to daughter every time she sees her. She barely tolerates the rest of us, and has only recently started eating cookies out of my hand, but she will follow daughter like a puppy.

Mystie is a perlino, and has greenish/gold eyes. I've never seen anything like them.

Mystie:








I guess you could say our horses are therapy horses? I've lost 55 pounds since getting the horses - without dieting at all. I think it's mostly just the additional exercise. Of course, just as I get down to a size that is nearly decent for my mare to carry, she's due to foal, but in a few weeks after foaling, I plan to start light riding - very light - because the foal has to be considered. That's assuming that Dancer is up to the job. DJ has been good for hubby. He's working on building up his left side, which has very significant deficits due to a stroke from several years ago. Doctor is so pleased with both of us he asked why we hadn't gotten horses years ago, and told us straight up not to sell the horses.

Daughter is bi-polar. Mystie seems to be able to sense her moods, and daughter is working on better self control. She found out the hard way that if she lets herself get stressed out, Mystie reacts very negatively and is completely unrideable. The improvement in daughter's outlook has been remarkable, though she's not nearly ready to come off her meds, and may never be, she's certainly been easier to live with. Even her son, only eight years old, commented that his mommy is nicer since she got Mystie.

Even though horses are very expensive to keep, it seems that these three horses have earned and will continue to earn their keep!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

We have three Paint mares. We like them because of their very social personalities, quick, sure footed, fast learners, and can go just about anywhere.

"Angel", 16 yr bay tobiano lead mare and ex-penner. Extremely laid back...'bombproof'.










"Lady", 8 yrs old chestnut tovero. Built like a tank. Loves to go off trail blazing through the woods. Very curious and always getting into things.










and "Cinnamon", 6 yrs old sorrel overo. A sweetheart...will follow you all day if you brush her. Very willing and loves the trails.


----------



## phoenix

I own a mustang appaloosa cross "Phoenix"; i didn't choose him for his breed, he just was there and i fell in love with him. He was used on trail when i bought him and was awesome but now i'm bringing him on doing some light dressage, we hope to go to an intro show later in the year.


----------



## GraciesMom

I have a Quarter horse mare. I have wanted a Quarter horse, since they are known as the 'rodeo breed'. I plan on doing barrel racing and learning how to jump with her


----------



## Jenna

I have a welsh x anglo arab - I've had her since she was a baby and I fell in love with her, rather than her breeding. She had enormous presence as a foal, and she still does! She's still learning but in the next year or so I'm hoping to do some endurance riding with her. She's got a big heart and will keep going forever.

Then I have a purebred Holsteiner - big, flashy warmblood paces, a total showoff. Perfect for dressage!

I then have a welsh x arab palomino filly - fell in love with her colour but she's a lovely 'person' too.

An appy x - he's got such a solid, dependable temperament, and follows me around like a big puppy!

And I've just bought myself a purebred arab, because they're gorgeous and I've always wanted one!


----------



## lilkitty90

we have 5 horses

Baby ~ our mustang we wanted a horse and this was the first one we found. she was unbroke and was a total pasture puff for 6 years. and my first horse. I eventually broke her and she taught me how to ride

Carmen ~ she was a rescue. we are unsure of her breed but we are thinking QH/TB cross she's gorgeous and very willing and one of the horses that anyone can ride

Kitty ~ a Pinto pony that we rescued. he's good fro the smaller kids and teaching them how to teach a horse whose boss as he has that pony attitude and you have to convince him that what you want to do is also what he wants to do

Adelaide ~ my mom wanted a paint (color not breed, i know pinto!) we went to the Horse Auction not to far from here and it just so happened to be a Registered sale that night. i seen this girls butt from the alleyway between all the horses and told my mom to come look turns out she is a registered paint and a WONDERFUL laid back horse!

Sparta ~ my Appy X QH colt me and my friend bought a pregnant mare and split the price so when the baby was born he would be mine. and i love him to bits!!


----------



## draftrider

I prefer drafts, just because of their size, heart, and massively sweet temperaments.

I don't care what breed my rescue horses are.

For my own horses I have a AQHA mare, an Arab/TB mare, a Percheron Gelding, and a Clyde/Appy filly. All my horses are rescue horses.

I have 4 rescues right now that I am rehabbing- a young TB mare, a QH mare, a paint gelding, and a paint/Arab gelding. 

I am getting set up to adopt a mustang from the BLM. Not this year, but next year I am going to do it. I can get preapproved and when they have an online adoption event for the South Dakota horses I am going to get one.


----------



## deineria

I own and breed SE Arabians. Hey, I read all of the Black Stallion novels as a child, and that set it in stone for me  Arabians for life.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I have my thoroughbred, I have him b/c I got him for free as an off track thoroughbred. I LOVE HIM!!!! Right now we are retraining the basics and hopefully going to be my first eventer  im excited!


----------



## deineria

He is lovely!


----------



## A knack for horses

I don't own a horse, but I absolutely love Quarter Horses....they are the do anything breed....literally..they are in upper levels of dressage to working cattle ranches! and boy are they pretty!


----------



## kated

The Grey in my avatar was my horse horse he was a Tbred/trahkener X
I used him for trail, jumping, dressage, driving and just my all around Guy. I got him because I fell in love! He was abused and starved. Turned out he was a big time hunter/jumper winner and was at Devon and nationals a few times.

The teo I ahve now are recuses that I knew from liek 10 years ago. The mare is an Arab and the gelding an Appendix she is 19 and he is 21 they both go english and western


----------



## AnnaLover

My good ol' QH for barrel racing, pole bending, team sorting, ranch sorting, team penning, and trails!


----------



## IncaTheAppaloosa

I have an Appaloosa because they are OK jumpers, but better towards Dressage, well atleast mine is.


----------



## Hali

My mare is a Dutch Warmblood, but registered Canadian Warmblood.

I bought her not really for her breed, as it was a choice between her and a TB, but she suited what I was looking for in a horse. Now that I've owned a warmblood, I will continue to own them in the furture. I'm impressed by her performance ability. She excels in what she is being taught. And I've gained a new-found love for the warmblood breeds.


----------



## corabee

a paint just knew she was it


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot

Just wondering what breeds of horses you guys all have? 
Why you chose that breed? 
And what do you use it for? Simple hacking, schooling, alrounder, competition, driving, endurance??

I own two American Saddlebred Geldings, I choose this breed because of the beautiful long necks and how elgant they look when trained correctly.
I baught them both to be show horses, but My 24 yr I use for lessons, trail rides, therapy for children, all around horse. My 9 yr old I used for showing only, He is a three Gaited park champion also has been shown five gaited.


----------



## Speed Racer

I have a 12 y/o gray Arabian gelding I use for trail riding, and a 6 y/o chestnut TB gelding who is going to be my foxhunter.

My 6 y/o leopard Appy is on indefinite loan to my trainer, who uses him for jumping competitions. He's a lovely jumper, and enjoys it.

I also have a 24 y/o bay Arabian gelding who is now my pasture maintenance engineer. In other words, he's retired. :wink:


----------



## barrelracer892

All three of mine are mutts. One's an Appendix Quarter Horse, one's a POA, and one is a draft mix. I barrel race and trail ride on my Appendix, I trail ride my POA and do a little bit of barrels on him, and my draft mix is just ridden on the trails. I found all 3 horses at the stables I work at and didn't get them for the breed, nor did I care about what discipline I rode them. I just fell in love with them and had to have them :].


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

When I decided to get my first horse in 10 years I decided that this time around I wanted something FLASHY. I wanted either a very loud leopard appy or a very loud paint...or maybe a medicine hat paint. That is what I had my heart set on. I couldn't really find one in my price range in my area. I took a desperate measure...I advertised on CL that what I was looking for and the price.

A lady wrote me back with a paint. I asked for pictures and well...he was a Solid/Breeding stock Paint. But in those pictures...those eyes....I decided to at least go look at him. I fell in LOVE the first moment I met him, and I like to think he did too. He completely disrespected his owner but for me was the biggest, most respectful sweetheart on the planet and always has been. So loud or not...I bought him anyway....it was those eyes that did it.

Besides, for the Halloween costume contest at the stable this year we are going to be clowns and I am going to put colorful spots ALL over him...so then I will have my loud horsie


----------



## Lagartohorses

*Our horses*

I have a reg. Arab mare...broodmare...great pedigree...13 yrs old

I have 1/2 Arab yearling...she is our baby...1 1/2 yrs old

I have a mustang gelding....rescue horse...lots of attitude problems:lol: 7 yrs old

I have a Appaloosa gelding...sweet boy...son's horse...3 yrs old


----------



## Roberto

Well I have a mixed bag. I own an 11yr. old Egypt. Arabian gelding that I bred, raised and sold. Then he came back into my life when his young owner discovered boys and decided to be a foreign exchange student in her junior year of high school. I thought when she got back that she would come get him, but it's been 1yr. I guess he's here to stay. I use Admiral for English, jumping, dressage, WP, trail trials and he loves being ridden in the backcountry of the Sierra's. His name is Admiral (head in the bucket). ​ 
I also own a 2yr. old Morgan/TB cross, Darling Roberto aka "Pistol", that I bred with the intention of showing in dressage and jumping. Since I didn't have Admiral and my Tb mare had the beginnings of navicular and could no longer jump, I decided to breed her (after extensive looking and not finding the right horse). Pistol just turned two and we are just waiting for him to finish growing and those knee joints to close. We will start him under saddle next year. ​ 
And last but not least, I own a 7yr. old Appendix Quarterhorse mare. I purchased her because I live in big quarterhorse country and you cannot compete, wrong word. You can compete, but the AQHA judges will not place your arabian above a quarterhorse no matter if he is beating the pants off everyone or not. And since I wanted to show and not just make donations to my local and regional saddle clubs, I bought Dandy to show. We do WP, Showmanship, Halter and Trail. ​ 
Here are pics of my crew. ​


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Up until 2 weeks ago, I owned a Paint. I now own a QH. We just trail ride.


----------



## RockNRoll

I have a rocky mountain horse because they are very athletic, will do anything you ask, their strong, sure footed, sweet, good with kids and dogs, they can get you were you want to go fast and they are smooth as glass!


----------



## gypsygirl

i have a pinto who i used to use for eventing [retired] & i still ride him on the trails & general pleasure riding. he also still fox hunts.

i also have a hano/tb mare [half & half] i plan on using in hunters & eventing & eventually frox hunting.

my third horse is a qh who is up for sale [given to me to sell] im probably going to teach him to jump.


----------



## Azale1

Arabians, because they are mainly what I have handled and shown. I love their fiery spirit and smarts. And on top of it they are beautiful looking horse without the high price tag. Would love to own a Gypsy or Fresian though but unless I win the lotto that will never be happening.


----------



## MLP

I have thoroughbreds, and always have. They are my favourite breed and they are easy for me to get hold of as I work in the racing industry. I dont like paying big $$ for horses when I can train one up myself. Its not for everyone, as the TB can be difficult, but once you find a "good" one, then its a keeper for life! There have been racehorses that I have fallen in love with and have been able to get after racing because I work with them. I love it!
Im also addicted to the speed! haha I love a good gallop.
I have had a couple of standardbreds, but they have been train up and sell on horses, except for a broodmare that I "rescued". Shes a keeper.
I also have 2 minis. One for my son and one I show. 
But I love the thoroughbred. They have been successful in just about every discipline, I love them because they are fast and versatile.


----------



## Belleza

Hi I am thrilled to say I own a Lipizzaner and she is fabulous


----------



## smarie

I have a Morab mare. She's retired to trail riding now, but we did jumpers, dressage, and evented when she was younger. She was schooling 4' coursed and 4th level dressage before she retired. She would also work cows, pony anything, and stick and ball with polo ponies. She was a handful when I got her as a 3yr old, but she ended up being the most level headed horse I've ever met. I used to take her to my brothers' school for career day and my farrier would hot shoe her there. She'd walk in the building if you let her, and she never batted an eye regardless of what the kids did. I love Morabs, and I'd buy another one in a heartbeat, but there aren't tons of them around-at least where I live.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I have a 9yo Paint mare  I wasn't going for any breed in particular, but she was a rescue and when I found her I fell in love!! I love her personality...very sweet and VERY laid back and calm on the ground, but can be a PISTOL under saddle when I need her to be! We do low level Eventing, we learned together 

She's my first horse and was green broke when I got her, and you might say I was too lol So we've gone on a learning journey together, and although there have certainly been both ups AND downs, it's been amazing and I hope we have many many more years to come!


----------



## StephsTreasures

We have a Tobiano Paint QH 15 '2 names Sir King James. I will probably look like one of the dumbest horse owners,but we bought him without ever having a test ride. My daughter was working student and on the weekends I took over the care of a herd of 20-feeding, grain, turn out, handling, mucking, waters etc. I saw him on a test ride with another girl and feel in love, then forgot. 2 months later my daughter started crying when they listed him for sale. So I bought him based on their matched temperment.

She was 9 at the time and was show jumping at the cross rail level. He is 8 and had been through 6 owners, was a lesson pony, and accustomed to a hard training, and grueling show schedule. He was shy and withdrawn in his stall, and required lunging before riding. The previous owner was a self proclaimed "hot seat" and used to call him stupid, chase him, and throw rocks. He would grow roots and refuse to enter the round pen, then take off bucking.

I went early one morning and my daughter climbed on. He has never from that day given her a problem. We found another barn, changed him over to t & a and oats and a regualar exercise schedule,with her riding bareback daily. 

A year later he follows her like a dog, bows, and is a smart **** with me. He has become very social and neighs when we come in. He's been given an overdose of love, and has been on to off property trail rides. He gets frisky and talks up a storm on trail rides.

He was bitten by a horse fly last ride, and took off bucking with feet over his head. My daughter landed in a mud hole and said, "It felt like landing on a temperapedic mattress." He stopped and returned to her. He jumps high when needed, answers to voice and lead changes, but best of all if he's in canter and her foot slips from the stirrup he automatically slows to trot. 

I just do the work, I have been on his back once and he threw me LOL. Shouldn't have cald gripped. I love horses too, but I favor paints beacuse of their calm temperment and hardiness.


----------



## drafteventer

I own a brabant (type of draft) there is no specific reason why other than he has a great personality.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

i have two TB's and out of all the horses ive worked with and trained ive learned that almost all TB's, if u give them the time to trust you will do anything for you. my two have decided they are like dogs and must be with me at all times and have gone and done whatever i have asked them and both were abused very badly, both in diff ways before i got them but i showed them they could trust me and have given me every inch of their heart.. and then some. i also love the breed bc of their athleticism and their willingness to please and for adventure and curiousness


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

foxy I think that's true of rescues of all breeds  my Paint is also a rescue and after I gained her trust she will go anywhere and do anything for me!!

Rescues are wonderful! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

ive found that too w a lot of rescues but ive also found that true of all the TB's ive worked with wether they b rescues or not i just love them! giant dogs is what they r!


----------



## tempest

A Morgan/Friesian cross because that is the horse that my riding instructor gave me to work with.


----------



## Pinto

My boy is a Thoroughbred. 
I think there are a lot of misconceptions about TBs. Everyone thinks they're crazy because of their racing background, but most of the TBs I've met are sweethearts when you get to know them


----------



## springinmeadow

kristy said:


> I think I'm a bit like Nirvanarider - I ride several different breeds as well. I don't own them but go to school them or work with them.
> 
> I own a TBxQH cross and a very new off the track standardbred. My cross has retired from higher level dressage and all jumping. He was a fantastic all around horse. I was very fortunate finding him- I got him when I was very young and knew little about horses. I just recently got my standardbred - the papers are still being signed! I was very surprised with her talent - I never knew a standardbred could look so promising in the field of eventing. She needs TONS of work but has so much potential. She will be my next event horse and I'm excited that she was an adoption as well. I highly suggest looking into standardbreds as well as off the track TBs if you find the intention of ever adopting.


You are SO right!!


----------



## eventing101

I personally have a rescue Quarab. The other other horses in my barn are Quarabs, Appendixs, Welsh Ponys, Quarter Horses, Thoroughbreds, Holstieners, Arabians. The most unique horses we have is a Percheron/Paint in training, and my friend has a trotting Tennessee Walking Horse/ paint, most talented horse we have out there, he moves more beautifully than our thoroughbreds and Holstiener (and our Holstiener is an ex-grand prix jumper) , and jumps better too. He takes 1st in hunter every time out of classes full of thoroughbreds and warmbloods. We're an eventing and H/J barn. We dont care about breed, just potential :wink:


----------



## eventing101

Roberto said:


> Well I have a mixed bag. I own an 11yr. old Egypt. Arabian gelding that I bred, raised and sold. Then he came back into my life when his young owner discovered boys and decided to be a foreign exchange student in her junior year of high school. I thought when she got back that she would come get him, but it's been 1yr. I guess he's here to stay. I use Admiral for English, jumping, dressage, WP, trail trials and he loves being ridden in the backcountry of the Sierra's. His name is Admiral (head in the bucket). ​


Don't you just hate when people diss Arabians? My friend bought a 4 year old, 14 hand, pure Arabian mare named Cichi that our trainer that bred from her rescue Arab, and she trained her all up for eventing. And then we went to an Eventing show and there was a trainer who apparently bred and trained thoroughbreds for his students, and he laughed at us when we came with all of our arabians and half arabians... he wasn't laughing anymore when he saw little Cichi tear up the cross country course and beat his students :lol: Shows one more person not to judge a book by its cover!


----------



## TinRoses

I own, ride, and breed Paints. Why? Because of their die hard do anything attitude that's only emphasized by color. There's NOTHING a Paint can't do and they seriously try their hearts out. I've worked with tons of horses of every breed and size and for me? The be all end all is a Paint.


----------



## FHF

I have Missouri fox trotters. I was kind of born into loving this breed. However after training other breeds they are still my favorite. They seem to be naturally easy to train for all kinds of tasks. All the ones I have had couldn't buck if they wanted to. When started correctly they in fact never buck. The ones that have just don't seem to be coordinated in a way that allows them to really buck like a quarter horse. I love them for their sweet nature and awesome trail riding. Sure footed and willing to go wherever they are pointed.


----------



## Eliz

Pretty Boy... Paint gelding, halter bred. Because I wanted a show horse 
Two horses I ride:
Tiffany... Arab mare, done just about everything. Because we fit eachother!
CT... Arab gelding, Sporthorse champ, because I want to improve!


----------



## 15149

hsharp123 said:


> Just wondering what breeds of horses you guys all have?
> Why you chose that breed?
> And what do you use it for? Simple hacking, schooling, alrounder, competition, driving, endurance??
> 
> Let me know......


I have one shetlandspony and one larger cross between swedish warmblood, arab and welsh. With my pony I walks, run and driv etc. And with my horse I train westernriding, natural horsemanship, walks and a little bit of dressage etc, but only for fun, no competition yet.


----------



## Britthing

I have 3 TB, 1 mustang, 1QH and 1 paint..... All rescues I take what ever needs a good home


----------



## AngelEquestrian

Vanner x gelding, since he's just been backed, I don't use him for anything specific.
We bought him in the hopes that he'll show jump in the future, but left him out in the field till he was 3 to mature abit before starting any work. In the end he had to be sent off for training by my lovely little Appleby-going lot ^^

Welsh Section A gelding, I bought him as a 2 year old Ride & Drive. But i've only ridden him a handful of times since I've had him. Mainly due to lack of tack.
He's a project to sell on next year, hoping to get someone to do in-hand showing with him at local level throughout the rest of the summer then just leave him to grow through the Winter, and bring him back to school him on through the Spring, sell him in the Summer 

Then the gelding I'm looking at buying.
Purebred Vanner 14.2hh Light Bay Tobiano gelding, though he was a stallion till Feb.
He does need a complete makeover and schooling work but, I think with a bit of work he'll make a brilliant clinic/demo horse 

I can't say I really use mine for "work".
Breeds don't mean a whole lot to me either lol, if a horse is good at something it's because it's got a good body and mind, not because of what breed it is


----------



## LeeRain

Up until 2 weeks ago, I owned a Paint. I now own a QH. We just trail ride__________________
Bridal Lingerie
Cheap Shoes


​


----------



## appygirl2969

Whiskey, Appaloosa gelding. If I had found him two weeks earlier there's no WAY I would have gelded him. Huge mistake.


----------



## springinmeadow

oh thats too bad stud material? Why two weeks earlier?


----------



## springinmeadow

FHF said:


> I have Missouri fox trotters. I was kind of born into loving this breed. However after training other breeds they are still my favorite. They seem to be naturally easy to train for all kinds of tasks. All the ones I have had couldn't buck if they wanted to. When started correctly they in fact never buck. The ones that have just don't seem to be coordinated in a way that allows them to really buck like a quarter horse. I love them for their sweet nature and awesome trail riding. Sure footed and willing to go wherever they are pointed.


 I had a MF trotter/saddlebred (even though i was told Morgan I am quite sure it was a saddlebred cross) had to find him a new home as he became so home bound he did not hesitate to rear. he was incredibally intelligent and personable but was rather mean to my other horses. I lucked out I found a woman who is a quarter horse jockey who wanted a horse for hubby to ride with her. He was great when he was with another horse (as long as he led  ) but alone I did not want to deal with it been there and done that. I don't like rearing and he was one determined soul. he was young maybe 4 memory fading and a LOT of fun to ride with another horse but while I am sure he can be brought out of this I'm not going I am coming up attitude I did not want to deal with it. worked with one other like this put so much time in him and he did get better but I personally think once they learn it they don't forget it. But the MF trotter is a cool horse as is the saddlebred.


----------



## saddlingup

I'm considering a TB that just came off the track. She's 6 and has a very solid build. They feel she'd be a really good sport horse. What do you guys think about that? She's very sweet and willing . Any advise you could give on a purchase of this kind? Had a TB before that was retired from the track and he turned out to be a great all around horse.


----------



## Quedeme

I have a Belgian cross. I didn't really 'pick' her, she kind of fell into my lap. But I like any draft cross or full draft for their calm, loving personalities. They are willing to work to the very end and while not super fast are very comfortable and sturdy. I 'keep' mine because she is everything I ever wanted in a horse and so much more! She gives hugs and is starting on her 'tricks' lol.


----------



## SweetCountryGirl

I have an American Paint Horse, it's only my second horse i've ever had.
I am hoping to just have him for luxury trail riding and long camping trips, if i ever get him broke and start working with him a lot more..


----------



## Draftgirl17

I have 3 haflingers that i love very much. They will all be used for driving but right now only one drives and that's my haflinger mare daisey. Both of my geldings Sonny (my baby) and Nikolai have only done halter right now but i've started to introduce the harness to Sonny today. I ultimately want Daisey to be ridden in saddleseat and ride Sonny in huntseat and Nikolai in western. : ] Daisey will also be doing obstacle and log pull this year : D


----------



## IntQuarterHorses

I own a buckskin quarter horse. I use her as an all-around horse. Trail Riding, Western Pleasure, Hunter Under Saddle, Disc. Rail, Showmanship, Halter, Reining, etc!
I also have had paints/pintos, and an appaloosa. 
I like the paint and quarter because they are a very smart breed, and very very athletic, and excel at the pleasure events.
On the other hand, I HATED my appy. It was one of the dumbest breeds I have ever owned, and even after a year of pro. training it still didnt listen.


----------



## mom2pride

I have a crossbred...she's Quarter Horse, and Tennessee Walker...she is an all around horse. I am not extremely particular on breed...I just like a good horse with a sound mind...


----------



## Super Nova

I have a clyde/quarter horse cross

a POA pony,

2 appendix geldings

a swedish/dutch-quarter horse cross

a Holstiener cross.

Super Nova


----------



## Ozzie Overo

Hi, this is my first post, I am breeding Coloured Thoroughbreds and Australian Stock Horses. Why? they are new in Australia and I fell in love with the beautiful Profile In Style(USA) so I decided to breed my own little Profiles


----------



## MNRescue

Medicine Hat Paint, with blue eyes. I LOVE his markings and his eye color. Paints have always been my favorite type of horse mainly because they come in so many different colors and patterns. He is my bestie. Being an auction horse at all he is really loyal. My prince <3

Buckskin QH, I enjoy the sticky build of a QH and the pretty color of a buckskin always gets me. He wasnt originally my horse, he was my fathers. When my father passed away this horse became very important to me. 

Bay QH, My pleasure horse. I LOVE her deep bay color. I dont much enjoy mares however she has such a great personality! I love her to death.

Six Mini's - Bay, Black Paint, Chestnut, Sorrel, and a Sorrel Paint. I have always enjoyed the personality and curiousness of there little minds. They are also adorable! They were also rescues, all came from auctions one way or another.


----------



## mavvie

I have a Clydesdale cross unknown. I bought him for the kind loving loyal nature, agility that is still there with this heavier breed and his unflappable nature. he is turning out to be a great friend. Only two and a mature gent with a little twinkle in his eye....


----------



## blush

Roberto is a Dutch Warmblood. And I *love* dutchies. They are absolutely my favorite breed, Robbie is defintely one in a million haha. 
I've always loved dutchs, even though my past horses were mostly OTTB's, I just love the confo, attitude and athletic ability they have. Plus they are super drool worthy haha. When I was looking for a horse to buy, I didn't really have a specific breed I wanted but more so a good mind and a stellar jumpnig form. Robbie just happened to posses everything I wanted in a horse plus more, and he was a dutch warmblood. :] He jumps a 10, has amazing confo and coloring (my dream horse has always been a dapple grey) and his personality is to die for. Yeah, he's pretty much the best horse everrrrr. :] :]


----------



## goforgait

I have a mountain horse (triple registered Rocky, Kentucky and Mountain pleasure) - smooth, agile, willing - we trail ride, packing, endurance, field trials, parades, show, cattle roundups and just have fun. These horses are a pleasure to own and ride - and they just happen to be beautiful.


----------



## mliponoga

I have a Quarter horse mare who is short and stocky (or at least getting to the stocky part). Quarter horses have always been my favorite breed because I like the power you feel under saddle, the smoothness they can possess, and I'm a trailrider so they're isn't a better horse for the job in the world in my opinion. She's 2 months under saddle and already W/T/C trained, backs up, will jump if you bring her into a trot on the trail, goes slow down hills, trots up hills, goes through water, and the list goes on and on and on. She's been by far the easiest horse I've ever trained.


----------



## meilan

welsh cob. he's awesome!


----------



## Bandera

I have my Hanoverian x Holstiener x TB mare for eventing. SHE IS AWESOME. She is bulky enough for dressage and lean enough to get up to 40 mph, and man she can move and has so much power! She was a grand prix prospect with Guy Thomas but they sold her at 3 and she is IJF registered. Her breeding if perfect for me because her dad was a Grand Prix horse and went to Spruce Meadows so she has tons of scope and power. Her mom was the Grand prix horse with the brains though, she was very careful and Bandie has the best of both!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

I have an Appendix mare. She's still pretty green, but we're getting there. We do trails, arena work, chase cows, and I'm starting her in Gymkhana. She's super smart and willing to try just about anything. We don't do anything serious, though. 

I never chose her, and as a matter of fact I swore I would never own anything Thoroughbred. Ever. I always saw myself with a Quarter Horse, or an Appy or something. I guess it goes to show that you should never say that you will "never" own something... Because you'll probably end up owning it!


----------



## BarrelRacer86

I have a Paint mare, shes solid. and a Quarter Horse soon to be gelding. I've always owned Quarter Horses, only had one appendix mare. I just like how their built, nice and stocky and they can do pretty much anything you want them to do. plus their the ideal horse for barrel racing


----------



## kr0lltopp

I have a cross between Swedish Warmblood and New Forest. I got a small horse with a lot of pony in her, and she's perfect! Race doesn't really matther for me as long as it is a warmblood type, it's random I ended up with my cross.


----------



## candace1991

i also have a tb track horse. i adopted him and he does cutting and team penning and endurence riding i love the tb for their incrdible endurence on long rides. 20 miles is nothing at the end he still wants more


----------



## soileddove

I have a Quarter Horse mare, a Paint gelding, and now a Shire/Morgan gelding. I've always owned registered Quarter Horses and Paints.. Honestly, until my draft cross I just bought, I've never had anything else. I love the personalities I've seen in the Quarter Horses and Paints I've owned. All of them have been athletic enough to compete, but level-headed enough to hit the trails.. I also did some APHA and AQHA shows, so that's part of why I stuck with those breeds. Now I've got a draft cross because he had the perfect personality for my boyfriend and now that I'm not showing and we're just trail riding, I was concerned about having a registered horse.


----------



## crazy4paints

i have 2 mares. 1 is a registered american fox trotter (afthba) , and 1 is a registered paint (apha).
i started looking for a horse with an open mind. no breed, color, or sex preferance. just an all around good horse to ride. one me or the kids or the hubby could ride. a gal had both of them for sale, i rode and liked them both. naturally i couldnt decide between the two so my husband bought them both for me for mothers day!
the paint recently had a colt- his father is an apendix/quarter horse-so i am curious as to how he will end up!


----------



## TbLover

A Paint Mini mare used for my two younger boys. 

My Thoroughbred gelding My baby who carrys me over jumps and we just all around have fun. hes a off the track thoroughbred and tbs are my favorite breed

Millie who is a walker will be used for my husbands trail horse.


----------



## yukontanya

My paint Cash... He was a one yr present from my bf...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

I have an ASH, just kind of fell into it. My parents were always into stock horses, but i just never liked them as a kid, liked the arabs, probably because they're 'pirdy' :lol: Anyways, i'd owned 2 arabs, the first had to be euthed, the second one i sold because i wanted to get into showing and she wasnt suitable. So my parents gave me a choice, use the money from selling her to buy a new horse, or ride one we already had and use the money for lessons. I chose the most economical option. So, i ended up with Shad, who'd only really been a paddock ornament before that.


----------



## mumiinek

I have a friesian and I don't have him because of the breed. I couldn't watch the way such a beautiful horse is being treated so I bought him to give him what he should have been given long time ago.


----------



## Just Ruthiey

I have...: 

2Yr old Arabian Mare: (I HATE her, she is mean as all heck), I am going to train her for my 5yr old niece. 
4yr old Holsteiner Gelding: He is my everything! Jumping, hacking, everything
6yr old Chinco Arab Mare: She is my niece's pony. I am starting to Jump & show her Halter.

Look at my avi- Arab in front, Holsteiner in middle, Chinco Arab X at the back.


----------



## King

Obie is an Irish Sports Horse.
His Dam is a TB, and his Sire in an Irish Draught (Grand Sire is the legendary Clover Hill).
I'm training him to be an eventer


----------



## Eliz

I'm an arab person through and through.


----------



## lauralee320

I have a TB mare. I use her for trail riding and jumping. I love her to death, but my next horse will be a QH or Appendix.


----------



## missyhorse

I have three warmbloods right now, and I prefer the breed because I show in the hunter/jumpers. I have a Dutch Warmblood, Trakehner, and Canadian Sport horse. The Dutch is a jumper, the Trakehener shows in the hunters, and the sport horse is just a baby right now. I am selling the Trakehner in a few months =(


----------



## ilovesonya

I've got 2.
1. Sonya- Appaloosa X Welsh.
Kind of rescued her. She was going to the feed lot the next day if I hadn't bought her. She was on a 1 acre backyard with 2 other horses.
2. Rumour- Appaloosa X Welsh X Clydesdale
Sonya got bred without my permisson... So I got this wonderful filly!


----------



## SweetiePie

*We raise Irish Sporthorses*

Have a lot of them now, and a purebred RID stallion, dual registered/approved in both IDHS Canada and IDHSNA books. We raised TB and Appedndix QH for years, then met our first Irish Draught and fell in love with the breed.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

SweetiePie said:


> Have a lot of them now, and a purebred RID stallion, dual registered/approved in both IDHS Canada and IDHSNA books. We raised TB and Appedndix QH for years, then met our first Irish Draught and fell in love with the breed.


could we get pics please! Irish Draughts are one of my favs. plan on breeding to one in a couple of years.


----------



## SweetiePie

*Irish Draught pics*

I put up a few of our horses on this forum's "horses" section, check out the barn under my screen name. It's pretty time consuming to do this one pic at a time!
You can see a LOT more of them on our website, Irish Hunters and Jumpers2010

We just came back from taking three fillies to the NWSHBA Breeders CLassic shows, and hopefully will have pics of the girls all cleaned up soon!


----------



## Clair

I own a Quarter Horse because they can do pretty much ANYTHING in the world  Kelty is extremely smart and loves to please. However, he's still got some flame, I'd say, and lots of go-go! Right now we're just trail riding with ACTHA but watch out world! We 've got lots of time.


----------



## Heartland

I've had experience with mustangs, TWHs, QHs, TBs, drafts and draft xs, but I really love my paints. My 3 yr old paint mare was the 2nd horse I've ever owned, and is to this day the best horse I've ever owned to date. When I was looking for another horse to compete with, my eyes imediately went for paint again. They're versatile like the QH, and are a stock breed and bred similar, but they're so much more eye catching than a plain sorrel or bay. They're just not boring to look at- you notice them right away, and in a horse show amidst the sea of QHs, guess who stands out on a paint?


----------



## mliponoga

Heartland said:


> I've had experience with mustangs, TWHs, QHs, TBs, drafts and draft xs, but I really love my paints. My 3 yr old paint mare was the 2nd horse I've ever owned, and is to this day the best horse I've ever owned to date. When I was looking for another horse to compete with, my eyes imediately went for paint again. They're versatile like the QH, and are a stock breed and bred similar, but they're so much more eye catching than a plain sorrel or bay. They're just not boring to look at- you notice them right away, and in a horse show amidst the sea of QHs, guess who stands out on a paint?


I would have to agree that paints do stick out so much more than the bays and sorrels, but on the other hand I love a good dun, buckskin, palomino, or grulla!


----------



## Solon

I always wanted a black draft horse. Finally was able to find one and it's been the best 11 years of my life. I had thought I'd want a Friesian but after spending time with them, there was absolutely no way I'd ever get one so the Percheron was my pick.


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

I own Mountain horses due to their wonderful personality and awesome gait! I trail ride and am planning to start showing next year.


----------



## CecilliaB

I have a TB gelding who is my lazy boy and he's got me showing again  I am a TB or TB/whatever lover threw and threw 

Sonata is a QH/Appie and I will be honest I don't like QH's and thats one reason I went looking for one as my project. I wanted to prove to myself a spunky lil QH can stand up to the big guys. I have fallen in love with her curious personality and silly antics. She annoys and adores her big TB brother and I can't wait to get to work with her and see her excell.


----------



## lilkitty90

we have 5 horses Baby, Sparta, Carmen, Adelaide and Kitty.
Baby and sparta out mine

Baby ~ we weren't really looking for horses yet we just knew we wanted one. and my stepdad had to fix their air conditioner and they couldn't pay for it so instead they traded us their young mustang pasture ornament. i had never really rode before this horse. and this horse was unbroke. she broke me and i broke her. and we have an incredible bond. i wouldn't recommend doing it this way. but baby was so laid back even when she was unbroke we put our 10 yr on her to help break her as well.

Sparta ~ he's an Appy x QH i really love the app coloring and build and the QH versatility. and we bought sparta's mom when she was pregnant. when sparta was born he has 0 appy genes lol he doesn't have appy coloring or the build really. he looks completely QH but thats ok i love him anyway!

Carmen ~ our QH x something. she was free. and neglected and abused. she used to get beat by a 2 x 4 to make her go. and now she is one of the best horses we have. and she's my mom's horse.

Adelaide ~ a 3 yr old reg. paint we bought at an auction. this girl is SOOOO laide back and well trained we put all the beginners on her. right now her main rider is a 10 yr old. but we have put 6 and 8 yr olds on her before. she is such a baby sitter.

Kitty ~ kitty is a pinto pony. that started out as mine. i rescued him as he was being starved to death in a dog lot with no food or water. i paid 100$ and hauled him out. when sparta was born mom paid me for kitty and now he is ridden by a 12 yr old boy. he is 3 yrs old and is a wonderful kids pony with a confident rider. and he is for sale i believe. all the kids are out growing him and getting to big and ready to move up to bigger horses.


----------



## raeleemarie

I have a Welsh Sport...he comes in as a pony cuz hes only 14.2 but hes horse enough for me


----------



## Spirit Thyme

I own Arabians, they embody the very essence of a horse IMO, beauty, brains and the ingrained natural kinship toward humans 

This is my Stallion Spirit Thyme and my "non-horsie" daughter Wina...


----------



## Thorn4

I don't currently own a horse, but my favorite breed is probably the Marwari. I love their strong legs, curled ears, and thin, elegant, intelligant face. I'd love to own one of those horses.


----------



## KateKlemmer

I have two horses right now, a Quarter Horse and a Mustang. (& my other QT passed away last year)

The Quarter Horse has been with my family since I was three. My mother chose him, not me, and he's hers now. he was a wonderful babysitter though 

The Mustang, I did choose i didn't choose her for her breed, just cause i love her


----------



## rubydoo

i love love standarbreds. not going to lie, they are queit i find becasuse they've had so much ground work, they are smart and learn quickly. i have my standarbred ruby and i use her for EVERYTHING
hunter/jumper, cart, dressage and trail riding.


----------



## herdbound

Quarter Horse Paint - They are so smart and can do ANYTHING. This is me and my babe - Magpie


----------



## Bandera

I have my Hanoverian x Tb x Hollstiener for eventing and jumping and dressage and she is awesome! Love the warmbloods and tb warmblood crosses for eventing!!!


----------



## countmystrides

i have a mustang pony and a thoroughbred horse. i use the pony for hunters and game shows and sometimes jumpers, he's all around. Then i have a thoroughbred who i'm planning on breaking for hunters.

had an arab x welsh who i tried jumpers and hunters with. sold her because we weren't clicking. then a thoroughbred who was an awesome hunter and still is.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

I own 2 paints, 1 appaloosa, 1 pintaloosa, and a miniature/shetland. 

I pleasure ride and do basic training. I love color, but appaloosas and paints have willing personalities that I like. The shetland was a rescue, he's old and stuck with me till the day he goes to horse heaven.

The pintloosa is the only coat from our paint (now gelded). He crossed with a friend's appaloosa mare. He is a year, and has beutiful appaloosa markings, but he has the big haunches from his sire. My newest paint will be trained and sold in a couple months.

But, is very awesome to know that with paints and appaloosas, they are so different, you will never see another one like them.


----------



## Kayley

I own a Welsh cob cross.
I like welsh cob horses because they are a good begginers horse and my boy is big and strong. 
I use him for trail riding, he has been to pony club and can jump


----------



## Spirit Thyme

rubydoo said:


> i love love standarbreds. not going to lie, they are queit i find becasuse they've had so much ground work, they are smart and learn quickly. i have my standarbred ruby and i use her for EVERYTHING
> hunter/jumper, cart, dressage and trail riding.


 I LOVE STB's too !!! I have owned several over the years, I also have Arabians, and bred one of my STB mares to my Arab stallion, the cross turned out INCREADIBLE !

My STB mare Colleens Vision ( I rescued her from a bad situation  )

Before 










After 









Her 2006 half Arabian filly DIVA, sired by my Arab Stallion









This cross became so popular with Dressage enthusiasts that I repeated it 3 times... Here's Colleen with her last filly born in 2009, also sired by my Arabian Stallion.


----------



## Jessabel

I have a Thoroughbred for no particular reason. Actually, at the time when I was shopping for a horse, I had only ridden fat little lesson ponies and scruffy farm horses. The idea of owning a _Thoroughbred_, one of those tall, elegant, sleek horses that you see at hunter and dressage shows, had me over the moon. I took one look at Victor and had to have him. 

I have an American Cream because my mom found Norman on Horsetopia and thought he was "sooo _kyoot_!" And she went and bought him on impulse. *facepalm*


----------



## PaintedFury

I have a APHA mare, but I didn't buy her just because she was a Paint. I bought the horse, not the breed. She had good conformation, moves nice, quick turns, and she needed help! I bought her from an owner that was scared of her, and only wanted to use her as a brood mare without fixing her biggest problem, she was terrified of people. But she had every reason not to trust people. As a three year old she was sent to a local "trainer", and I use that term very loosely, that beat her and mistreated her in general. Everyone around here that actually likes their horse knows to not use him. Now, she's my overgrown baby, but she is still stand-offish around people that she doesn't know. It's actually kind of comical when someone new is around. If I have her caught with halter and lead rope, it's almost like she tries to hide behind me. Because where she normally walks at my shoulder, she'll stand directly behind me and lower her head to the middle of my back. I can almost hear her saying, "If I stand back here you can't see me!" If she's loose she don't have a problem with new people, and I think that is because she knows she can leave if she wants to. She is really two different horses in one!


----------



## horseluver250

We have 4 quarter horses. One we think might have morgan in him though, 2 are reg AQHA and one pending AQHA. I like the stock breeds that are built shorter and sturdy. They are quiet for trail riding and can be great little sprinters. I would have been perfectly happy with a solid appaloosa or paint though, but can't say I am a fan of a lot of color.


----------



## xan2303

Mainly I do endurance riding-
I mostly have loads of Arabians and Anglo Arabs!!!
Just starting to show one Arabian jumping!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think I posted on here before when I had Quarters. 

I have a Haflinger now and I don't think I'd ever not have one. They are AWESOME horses. Kind of brats but so great under saddle, so forgiving and kind.


----------



## SaddleDragon

I have 3, Im breeding my saddlebred, she is a retired park horse. I trail ride my older arabian and my other arab is still in training, but eventually cowhorse events and breed shows.


----------



## OffTheTrack

(Hi..new to boards..figured this was a good place to start!)

Currently I am leasing a OTTB...to see if we make a good match. Most of the horses I have owned have been OTTB...just something about them I absolutely love. I have done low level dressage/hunter stuff mainly...and some trail riding.


----------



## RoCru

I own a Spotted Saddle Horse. I've always loved and prefered gaited horses, and dreamed of having a nice spotted horse. So, this way I got the best of both worlds, color and gaited! Sundance is short and stocky, the way I like'em, especially since I'm short and all. LOL. He's Bay Tobiano, and just beautiful! But, keep in mind, I'm alittle biased.


----------



## mmpgrumpy

I ride a pinto Appendix because he's the right horse for me. He belonged to my trainer first, and when she bought him she was unsure of his potential. He became my project horse, and we really clicked. His temperament is a great match for my personality-- we're both pretty laid back. We show in Training Level dressage and jump up to 2'9". He loves trail rides and being ridden bareback, as well.


----------



## mam0329

We have quarter horses. Trail , Barrel's and what ever we want. Love that they want to be apart of everything you do.


----------



## Alicia

I have a Percheron/CanadianX. I like the calmness of the Percheron and the hardyness of the Canadian, and the gentleness of both breeds. Plus I like the way he looked and the way we clicked when I went to look at him
(plus I love the idea of little ol' me at 5'3 riding a giant, something empowering about that)


----------



## rush60

I have three retire Appys and 8 Pinto/paints. I like to do about any horse activity. I have enjoyed doing parades with friends, showing western and english and driving. We are going to have one foal this spring. I just love being at the barn feeding and caring and training my friends.


----------



## NinthHeroine

My first horse was a spanish mustang... very pretty, great dressage horse, she had an Andalusian look. I rode her on the flat cause it took a heck of a long time to train her, and she seemed to enjoy jumping, and now her owner--my old instructor--is using her as a competitive dressage horse.

My next horse: I want to rescue an OTTB


----------



## StephSte

Thoroughbreds. Get a couple of good racers, breed them and you could make yourself quite a bit of money. Or warmbloods, good show horses. You want to breed horses that lots of people ride such as the two examples above. My family breeds arabians, as they are good allrounders. Many people have them. Just remember, horse breeding is very expensive.


----------



## Vicizmax

My first pony was a Danish Sportspony.. Well thats what it was registered as, but really, his mother was a new forest, and his dad an arabian. Perhaps a strange but wonderful mix!  I love that pony. As for the reason, I just stumbled upon an amazing all-round pony from which I learned a lot. Also the breed is quite popular, as I live in Denmark.

My current horse is a Westphalian, and once again, I just found the right horse, I wasnt really looking for something special  I wanted a jumper, and the breed is one of the most popular for jumping, so I guess that was a good choice after all :b


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I have a Connemara Pony, i bought him because i event and I had seen TB's that had injured themselves because they were to fine and yet i had seen warmbloods hurt themselves because they had too much bone so a connie was that inbetween something, and wanted something that could jump yet had the stamina, sure footedness, and had a BRAIN! I also show him in his breed classes. One of the best ponies breeds i could of asked for!! I would recomend them in a flash but i warn they are really hot, well mine is anyway. 

Here is my boy


----------



## brookebum

I have a TB, that i lease. I was given her off the track to train and it was hard and made me a btter rider, and i love her more than anything!! She is technically an eventer, but we do all sorts of stuff, she is an amazing jumper, we chase cows at home, and we started pony club!!


----------



## ColtHearted

I like quarter horses, mustangs, and paints. I've had the best experiences with all, and quarters and paints always seem ready to try anything, and every paint I've ever bought came with natural born cow sense. I couldn't leave em in the same pasture as the cattle because they'd run them to death, trying to pen them in a corner, haha! 

Maybe they were all just lucky buys, but they've left good marks on me.

I've also had a thoroughbred, he was my first horse, but he wasn't as well mannered as the QH, mustang, and paints that came later.


----------



## Fifi Bay

heyy it's Fifi Bay here 
i have a bay Arab welsh mare named Fifi, standing at 13.2hh, i got Fifi because she was going to be my first horse and i wanted to goin Cessnock Pony Club as i new all the people that go there, so when i went to look at Fifi i asked if she had done anything like Pony Club or anything, and they said YES!!! she has done pony club for neally 2 years, showing ( her show name is Buena Vista First Edition ), and they were heading towards they royal easter show, but unfortunately the girl that rode her started to grow out of her so she got a tb.

Fifi and i are now joined with Cessnock Pony Club , i have taken her to Jamboree, horse sports, and lots more to come


----------



## PintoTess

I have Tess a Pinto/connemara  She is the best horse I could ever ask for and wouldnt swap her for anything in the world. She in 13.3 1/2hh and jumps 1.25m at home. She is an amazing jumper. She is "in-training" to be a show horse and is coming very far with it all. Pretty soon we are going to do our first show. I cant wait and I think we will both do very well  I have had hr for 4 years now, since she was 2 years old. I have taught her everything she knows (all she knew how to do when we got her was walk and trot under saddle). Pretty soon we are going to try flying changes.  We always win a ribbon at pony club and do well in everything we do. I am so proud of my girl 
Here is my girl TESS: (ignore the grubbiness in the first pic, was when we first got her lol)


----------



## equestrian

I just adopted an OTTB from a local rescue. I plan on doing dressage and hunters with him.


----------



## back in the crosby again

I did not choose any of my horses. 
First, I have an American Sport Pony mare who was a boarder at a friend's barn that the owner walked out on. I did not have a horse at the time so my friend gave her to me. I did not think too much of her at first. She had good conformation, so I thought I would train her as a children's hunter. Starting from being very green (as in you could get on but you had no control) she has really turned into a great little pony. I will be showing her in dressage and hunters in the spring. She has awesome gaits and is a natural jumper. The plan is to sell her still, but...

Then I have an Arabian gelding. I showed arabs a lot when I was a kid. He was being given away by an owner who was afraid of him because he spooks (hello he is an arab). He was just too nice of an arab to pass up. He has great conformation and movement and really does not spook that often at all. He too is a resale project. I plan on showing him in hunter under saddle at arab shows. He could also be a good western pleasure prospect too. He has a nice jog and lope on him, but I only ride english.

My other mare is a QH and I inherited her from my uncle who had a stroke and could no longer take care of her. She is sound at walk trot most days, and horribly accident prone, but I can put put anyone on her and she will take care of them. This way I can take my non-horsey relatives and friends out trail riding.

I am an eventer, so I am hoping after a sell some of my "projects" I can get a nice event prospect maybe something TB or warmblood.


----------



## Gus

Well I like every breed but I haz 2 Arabs and 2 qh I prefer rather quiet horses not really saddlebreds, lippizaner (alothough I really wanna ride one, but I'm talkin for everyday riding) etc


----------



## Beau Baby

I didn't choose my first 3 horses, they were cheap, well trained and conveniant. I was 7 when we first got horses and my mom wanted well trained cheap ones. A family farmer friend had a few sitting around. 

First was a Shetland mare, most well trained horse ever, she could tell if the rider needed a helping hand. Once I got better she let her Shetland attitude out but only for fairly good riders. She took care of her rider. I used her for learning, that's it. Never got real serious till she passed away, she was a trail riding pony.
We got a Fjord gelding with her because he was well trained and bombproof. He began as a western horse/trail riding horse and just this year became my show mount. We went to 2 3-day events and a jumper show. he did amazing and is now possibly gonna be a lesson horse. 
The third horse is a Shetland/QH. The son to the mare stated above. He came to us free because the family farmer friend was like 85 and couldn't train a 12 hh pony. He is the worst horse in the world and we have a lot of issues to deal with. He won 1st at his one and only show and next year will be taken to jumper shows. 

Lastly I just recieved an almost free lease on a Canadian Warmblood. I got this specifically so I could move up and excell at 3-day eventing and jumper shows.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh forgot to add rosie,
an evil little shetland mare that taught me alot of things, like how to fall off, not to go near her back legs, that flanks are tikilish and stuff like that. She was kind of a test run pony to see if i got sick of caring for a horse before i seriously started to own and compete one. But i never got sick of rosie at all. I only had rosie for 2 months and then i got Tess. Oh and rosie was only a lease horse so she went back to her origional owners. I dont have any pics of her, they are all in a scrapbook somewhere. hahah lol. thanx for teaching me soooo much rosie. and a little advice WATCH OUT SHETLANDS HURT WHEN THEY KICK!!! haha lol


----------



## MaryMary

AQHA. Becuase that was my daughter's dream breed and because he met all the other criteria my trainer and I were lookking for in my price range! I need a quiet horse, but athletic. I'll bet I'd like an Irish Sport Horse. But all my life I've wanted a Morgan. Not a Park Morgan, but a Lippitt or foundation Morgan. They are small, and my trainer wanted something bigger for us. Anyway, there'arene't a lot of Morgans around here. But if I had to do it all over again, I think I'd wait until I really found what I wanted. My quarter horse is a little stubborn and pushy and I don't think Morgans are generally that way.


----------



## Puddintat

My Dancer is a brown and white tobiano Paint. I chose this breed because I like their build and Dancer is very stocky.:grin: I am a beginner rider so it was recommended that I get either a Paint or a Quarterhorse. Also, ever since I was little I wanted a Paint. However, I pictured a black and white Paint but I'm happy with my brown and white boy.

I am still learning to ride (so far only walk/trot) so we do a lot of lessons and learning. We also go on trail rides. I've toyed with the idea of western pleasure in the future but I think we're mainly going to be trailriding.


----------



## imacowgirll

I have quarter horses and my husband has a paint horse. I show and trail ride and camp. I have just bought a new horse and will be doing some reining and cutting with him 
He is so cute and much smaller than my western pleasure all around horse 
But I love him and so easy to get on.


----------



## Luvs2jump

I've got a Quarter Horse, I didn't chose him and he didn't chose me, we chose each other, and he's my first horse. I do love how mellow and level headed he is though and has been a perfect first horse for me.
We do Hunter/jumpers but he's done western/chased cows/dressage/Eventing/ low level show jumping/ and trail. At one point I suspect someone used him in halter/showmanship.


----------



## xan2303

I have arabians!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some australian stock and tb!!!!!!!s
mostly arabs i love them 2 bits i would die without them!!!!!!!!!!
they are the best breed cause of everything they do there is nothing bad bout them!!! I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Katesrider011

I have a Morgan, cause my mom happened to look through the classifieds and saw her advertised for 600 bucks, so we went up there the same day and bought her. 7 years old now, and a bit feisty. She's sweet as can be.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I have my mutt. His dam was a Morab, his sire was a Paint/Draft cross. I got him because he has natural self-carriage and he really moves out from underneath himself. I want to do dressage with him so thats all good. But I can as easily put him in a Western saddle and hit the trails with him. His got an amazing personality and he's pretty calm.


----------



## GreyRay

I have an Arabian/Mustang/Quarter Horse cross because he was given to us by the Sheriff. I fell in love with him.

I have 2 belgians because they are our working team and someone has to love 'em . Not to mention, they are quite good for getting complements.

I have a Standardbed x Saddlebred because his asshat owner refused to pay board.

And I have a little Palomino paint half Quarter Horse colt because... Mom... I told her it would happen! I wash my hands of this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klara

I sought not specially breed. Klara stood before me and I knew thats my horse.


----------



## kimber769

I own 2 paints, 1 overo and 1 breeding stock. My original love is QH but both my paints have a lot of foundation QH blood in them


----------



## writer23

My first horse was Morgan, and I love the breed. Unfortunately I'm tall and 'look' more appropriate on my Oldenburg/TB. For me, both breeds are athletic, smart, and usually well built. Morgans are more versatile and seem, imo, easier keepers and an overall hardier built family horse. My WB however is much friendlier.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^ My morgan is rather friendly, she's small for a horse though, but it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## PollyW

I have an anglo arab. I wanted a tb of some sort and found my gelding. Currently in training to be an all around great guy with an emphasis in dressage. His gaits are beautiful and he is smart as can be with a good demeanor plus GREAT feet.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

When I set out to buy a horse, I was not looking for anything particular. I have breeds I like. I drool over Knapstruppers, for instance (fat chance of me ever owning one here in the states, haha!), but what was more important to me was the natural talent the critter showed. If they had a natural "sense" for movement and self-carriage. If they were a nice mover, with a nice personality, and a willingness to work.

I ended up finding that in a Quarter Horse. But I could have easily found it in another breed...the good thing about QHs though is that a good deal are just excellent all-arounders. Trail, dressage, hunters, jumpers, WP...you name it.


----------



## netty83

Dale mare used as ride and drive and broodmare. Very strong reliable breed, very sure fotted but can be a dominant kind of breed but hey can't all breeds just depends on their individual characters. Didn't get her for her breed just her tempremant.


----------



## candandy49

My Number One horse is a QH mare. I like the QH breed for their versitility in so many disciplines. My mare was ridden Western all her life until we became each others. At one point I decided to train her in Dressage tack with a snaffle bridle. I didn't get into showing her in Dressage tests I mainly did it just to get the experience. She did far better than I with the English tack. I do go back to Western tack eventually. The QH also take to learning to go in harness and driving. My mare and I rode in parades, barrel raced, polebending, trail rode and some team penning. 

I have also owned a Tenessee Walker gelding, a five-gaited American Saddlebred gelding, a POA mare(for the Grandkids, but did ride her myself some) and a stock type Grade mare.


----------



## ErikaLynn

I currently ride a Dutch Warmblood which I really like, a little difficult to ride, but smart, maybe too smart. Though I will always love Thoroughbreds, most of them are really athletic and smart. 

The best horse I ever owned was a Saddlebred, best jumper ever, even better than the Dutch Warmblood that is bred for jumping.

I like most breeds, but I would choose a mare over a gelding any day.


----------



## highlander

I keep a tb and a arab x, my arab x is very feiry. He's attached to the celling. i love him for it, he's currently being backed and enjoying the whole thing. Our tb is very very sweet, loves cuddles and again loves her work.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I have a Paint mare that we use for trail riding named Sadie.

Then I have a handsome POA gelding that I plan to show, I just haven't figured out what, yet. His name is Moe. (My horses have very generic barn names. xD)

I have those breeds of horses because I love color in horses, and my horses are indeed beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## workingtrot

I have two Standardbreds... I love their minds (even though my younger horse is a little more like a WB) and how sturdy they are... My older horse raced 222 times and still jumps at 18 years old!


----------



## bellagris

I own a Tennessee Walking mare and got her for a few reasons. 

I love the temperament of the typical TWH, laid back, intelligent and very trainable. 

I enjoy trail riding, and it is a smooth ride that is easy on the back. 

I also got her because TWH is a challenge, I always rode trotters growing up (although not a finished rider, i had never ridden anything that didn't trot) and so this was a whole different style. The challenge was in learning th gaits and keeping them consistent.


----------



## Palomine

I have a Quarter Horse, and a Paint. Both mid teens, and both geldings.

I ended up with them, because that's what spouse at time and I had. 15 at one point.

The Paint was gotten for my son. He is a good fellow, bombproof and kind.

The Quarter Horse was bought for my youngest daughter, but was a little more horse than she could handle, so I got her another one, and kept him for myself.

He too is a good fellow, and very smart.


----------



## HNS101

i have a arab gelding and a arab/hackney mare i use them for just fun riding and showing and trails :] i love arabs!


----------



## HairyCob

We generally have gone for cobs (not a breed but a type), as i love their hairyness, feathers and gentle docile nature. Shetlands for their cheeky, greedy nature!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarahandlola

I own a TB....Because well she was cheap and my first horse so I just wanted the first one I seen XD I know bad thing to do but it turned out good enough.


----------



## Hunter65

I never chose Hunter for his breed, I wasn't even looking for a horse as I was leasing a big ol Percheron. He was at the barn I was leasing from and the owner wasn't taking proper care of him (he was not even 2). She didn't like him and couldn't have cared less (she bought him at an auction). She was giving him away and although he needed to be gelded AND hernia surgery I talked to my husband and low and behold he became mine. I have had him for a year and a half now and love him to bits as he has quite the personality. Here is a pict from when I first adopted him and one from last August just after I started riding him. My only hope is that he will grow a tad more. He is a qh cross (with what we aren't sure).


----------



## wakiya

I own a Colonial Spanish Horse and my next horse will be too

The ad read:

2 SPANISH mustangs for sale

I wansn't quite sure what was so important about them being Spanish, but I wanted a mustang and this was in my price range. There were two roan little beasties and I decided to get the bigger, weird colored one.

I learned about the breed and I was hooked, I also learned that my horse was a grulla roan, which is black dun which was exciting because I love dun.

one of the first pictures I saw:










Me and the beast

















Mom Grulla endurance beastie:









Dad Buckskin Roan endurance beastie:


----------



## Katesrider011

Hunter65 said:


> I never chose Hunter for his breed, I wasn't even looking for a horse as I was leasing a big ol Percheron. He was at the barn I was leasing from and the owner wasn't taking proper care of him (he was not even 2). She didn't like him and couldn't have cared less (she bought him at an auction). She was giving him away and although he needed to be gelded AND hernia surgery I talked to my husband and low and behold he became mine. I have had him for a year and a half now and love him to bits as he has quite the personality. Here is a pict from when I first adopted him and one from last August just after I started riding him. My only hope is that he will grow a tad more. He is a qh cross (with what we aren't sure).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55048


I just have to say you look just like my mom, I had to do a double look at the picture  Sorry, I just had to say something.


----------



## Picklepaige

I have a Quarter because...I do? Haha, I don't know why. The only horses I had ridden on a regular basis before were two gaited horses (A Paso Fino and a Walking horse) and an evil little Welsh pony.

I've fallen in love with the breed though ^^


----------



## stsjade

i have a TB - jumping, hacking and basic dressage. and might be getting a haflinger for jumping and hacking.


----------



## Trilogy

I own and ride an Anglo Arab, I got him to do dressage and he is a beautiful mover. Ironically he has taken the fire and stamina of the arab and the speed and energy of the TB and turned them into a lazy sod who doesn't spook because he can't be bothered! Gosh I love him


----------



## sitbacnroc

I have 2 QH's, one is now retired and the other is my main riding horse. I use both for english please, Western pleasure, jumping, and trail riding. And just having fun on. I also have 2 percherons that I ride bareback and just mess around on and I will be driving them both. I have a donkey that's just my horses's pasture buddy


----------



## Zewa123

I Recently Just Bought An 11 Year Old Quarter Horse/Arabian Cross.
I Plan On Eventing With Her. She Is A Very Athletic, Highly Intelligent, Beautiful Horse. By Far My Favourite Breed.


----------



## momo3boys

What a great diverse group we are! Mine is a Rocky Mountain and I didn't pick him. In fact I had never even heard of the breed until he was mine! My brother bought him for me and considering he knows NOTHING about horses I am truly blessed. He is only 3 and is turning into a wonderful trail horse. Unflappable and a great ride. I am hoping to show a bit just to have the experience but mostly I just want to ride.


----------



## missmellow

I've got a little quarter horse mix gelding (although we aren't sure what with...) All I know is that he is smart, calm and a sweetheart

Always grew up with quarter horses. My parents bought me an arab that I adored when I was younger and I didn't like the QH's because I thought that they were boring by comparison. Now that I'm older I can finally appreciate a good reliable mount :wink:

Of course I'll always look fondly upon arabs


----------



## jxclass19

I have two Appaloosa Mares and an Appy cross gelding. I love the breed because they are smart and always keep me working. I never get bored with them (Which I have with MANY other horses) They are also very versitle! My Mare Oatie can run a barrel pattern then go into a Western Pleasure class.


----------



## horselvr

I like Paints. Two reasons, one I really am a QH girl at heart and with paints you can get QH traits and confirmation but have the striking colors. I love the way a paint looks.


----------



## fuadteagan

Ok, I hope this counts. I ride this horse twice a week for two years. Practically mine! 

She is a morgan x. I obviously didn't choose her breed and buy her but she was a rescue. She was used for lessons for a while. She is still used for beginner-beginner and she is so nice. I love morgans because they are so small and hardy. Like with thoroughbreds they are huge with these very long strides. That is why I hate "riding" them. I love the way they look I'm just used to morgans. Anyway, I jump her but I'm just learning to jump. She can't jump, she just trots over them. In like a couple weeks I will start riding a jumping horse!!! I show her in w/t eq and pleasure. I also show her in showmanship and command classes. I love her so much!


----------



## lildonkey8

I have a Haflinger bc my dad wanted me to have a palomino, but now I can't imagine a better breed!


----------



## ArabianLover2456

welsh b x shetland mare sweetest thing ever!
and a stockhorse gelding ex buckjumper! the 
most gentle horse ive ever met i love them!


----------



## Arksly

I have a Quarter Horse that I use for Dressage. I didn't pick her because of her breed though. She has a more 'reaching' movement than most Quarter Horses I've seen and she has a wonderful personality. Suprisingly, she isn't relaxed and laid back. She's pretty nervous lol.


----------



## CowgirlsR4Ever300

I have to paint horses(one gelding one mare). I bought my gelding buddy 4yrs ago to take the spot of my old mare sassy as she was retired. And my mare was a gift from a friend of mine. But I am very lucky to have 2wonderful horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13

I have a polish arabian, he is a big guy (for an arab). I like arabs because they generally spirited, smart, willing and loving. I like the 'in your pocket' type horses, and I think the breed exemplifies this.  

I think a lot of the time your first horse kind of sets the breed you love, if that makes sense. My first horse was also an arab.


----------



## teamkrissynmissy

tb/qh shes an energizer bunny!! thats why i love her!! her additude but it dosent really matter the breed if they love what they do!! mine dose english hunter english pleasure and western pleasure and p.s i think horses with bad back rounds are still very good horses and love to please they diserve second chances


----------



## Gallop On

spookychick13 said:


> I have a polish arabian, he is a big guy (for an arab). I like arabs because they generally spirited, smart, willing and loving. I like the 'in your pocket' type horses, and I think the breed exemplifies this.
> 
> I think a lot of the time your first horse kind of sets the breed you love, if that makes sense. My first horse was also an arab.


I too have a Polish Arab and I too love the breed for those very same reasons


----------



## Lolamae

I have, at the moment, not including Boarders :

2 AQHA both officially palomino, one is actually a dunalino and the other we suspect a champagne.
3 APHA, 2 x palomino colts (again reg palomino but more likely champagne) out of my chestnut overo mare.
1 Morgan mare -daughter's riding horse
1 Arabian mare - 20, retired broody, now my riding horse
1 Quarab 3 year old filly out of my Arabian.
and ummmmm...ah yes,
1 Charley, at 32" he is meant to be a mini, classic example of the worst kind of back yard breeding but a lovely character and he works very hard looking after our weanlings.
2 Paint weanlings, filly is out of a Standardbred mare, colt is out of a pony mare both by the same Paint stud - came to me at 3'5 and 4 months old rather than going to the auctions.

I think that's it.

Why have I got them? 
Because I can I guess:lol: 

I like the QH build and mentality. 

I am an arabian fanatic, just love everything about them, I have bred and ridden them on and off for 22 years and couldn't be without at least one on the place. Current old lady is an Amurath Baikal daughter, built like a stick insect, dreadful to keep condition on, loves being ridden and is great fun, she also suits me just fine as she is all of 14h and I can actually get on her from the ground if I need to!:wink:

I love palominos and I like Paint patterning so that's why I have them. 

The weanlings came because they were pretty and I am a sucker for babies, it is what I do and enjoy most - bring on babies for someone else to start at 3 years. I break too easily now to risk riding young horses.

...and Charley, well, he's just fun to have around, he was an unwanted Chitsmas gift that I rescued as maybe a year old from a field of Quarter Horses that wouldn't let him near hay or shelter all winter. He's very smart, very skittish and very much the last horse on the place that I would part with.

What I really would like is a gaited horse, maybe a Rocky Mountain or Paso Fino but apart from being quite expensive, I really don't need another riding horse right now without also gaining a divorce :-(


----------



## eventer757

I've leased a POA, and currently own my second thoroughbred. 

The POA was just...fun  She was really spirited, had a HUGE attitude, and would jump the moon if you pointed her toward it. I wish I could clone her into a horse-sized version of herself. 

I love thoroughbreds because of their athleticism and, in my experience, their heart. 

My first TB wasn't very typical, I don't think, but she was also older. Very mellow on the ground, not hyper but quick under saddle, and would also jump anything. I wasn't really looking for a TB in particular, but since I do eventing, the breed was one of my top choices. 

I got my current TB sort of on a whim. I saw her at the rescue, she looked HORRIBLE, and I had to have her. I had NO idea how she'd turn out, but she's beautiful. Even though I don't do much with her yet, she definitely shows the aspects of the breed that I love


----------



## arashowjumper

i have 4 horses
my beloved 3 yrs old TB stallion who is a show jumping prospect.
my 23 yrs old azteca who has been my horse for 20 yrs an teach me to ride i got her when i was 4 yrs old for christmas and she always was good on teaching kids to ride a very noble horse and breed if you ask me.
my andalusian that i rescued when he was 6 months old i rescued him 1 yr ago.
and a QH used for racing that i just took from tracks and is used fro trail rides


----------



## Albertagirl1

I own 4 horses.

Diamond is a Arabian x Appaloosa. She is very cranky but has taken me through 2 years of 4-H, I've owned her for 6 years now and she has done western, english and some jumping. 

Arizona is 6 year old Arabian cross (poss. Draft) and is 14hh. She is kinda spunky and cowy. I ride her western and have been putting miles on her for my mom.

Ali (Ali Oop) is a 15 year old Purebred Arabian. He's incredibly sensitive which works well for western horsemanship. Can get very hot at times but he also is super sweet. He is my current 4-H horse and got me to Level 4.

Kodaa (Copper Moon) is an 11 year old grade Warmblood, he's super honest and jumps consitently 2'9 -3'0 has jumped 3'6 and free jumped 4'6. I have done all the jumping training on him and 98% of flatwork training. 

I'm a sucker for arabians because they are hardy and very flashy. My parents used to breed Arabians and they weren't hot or psycho.


----------



## ponyygirly123

*My horse*

I have a 7 year old Quarter horse/Paint(the one in my profile picture) He is the most adorable thing in the world! Hes a fill chesnut but near his hocks there are small dots of white and he also has a big patch of black skin on his rump making him a paint  I have no reason as to why i chose this breed he was just a nice horse


----------



## horsegirlxx

I have an appaloosaXquarterhorse because i have always loved quarterhorses. They're strength, huge heart, gentle nature and very affectionate make them one of the best breeds I have come across. At the moment I am just training Bandit and using him for trail rides but once he becomes a bit older I will hopefully use him for Pony Club.


----------



## RoseOfSafir

I have an Arabian mare. I chose Arabians as my ideal horse breed because of their stamina and versatility, and as a bonus, they're quite attractive  I also use Rosie for English riding and bareback, although I might start halter shows with her.


----------



## PerchiesKisses

I have a TB, and not just any TB but an Off The Racetrack Thoroughbred 

Bought him because I wanted something that was a mix of athleticism and trail horse - which is REALLY hard to find sometimes! But Nikki turned out to be the perfect horse! I can walk along all day with no spooking, bucking or bolting. I can trot past anything. Canter along forever. And I can GALLOP like even the wind itself can't catch us.


----------



## Jessskater

A Thoroughbred and a Miniature. The Thoroughbred mainly for her athleticism and no spook. The Miniature as a companion for the Thoroughbred.


----------



## coffeegod

My first horse, Sabre, was a Thoroughbred Morgan cross. Jumped like a freakin' gazelle.

Bear was a QH-style appy.

Hugo, who should be arriving tomorrow morning (yippee!!), is a Percheron draft cross. I went looking for big because I'm no petite flower so something big enough to haul my carcase around was absolutely necessary. I figured if his ancestors could carry grown men in plate armor, I should be just fine.


----------



## Jacksmama

I own a RMH/Morgan gelding. I needed a gaited horse because I have a bad back and I fell in love with Rockys. Their temperament is to die for, nice medium size and very intelligent. I chose Jack because I fell in love with him 5 min after he was born. Little did I know he would be the biggest turd born that year,lol. We mostly just trail ride, but I also do some showing on occasion.


----------



## zjcgw

Thoroughbred!! I do equitation, hunters, and jumpers on him. 
I did not chose him for the breed a chose him for his ability. I tried all kinds of breeds of horses til a found the perfect horse! Breed should not influence the process of buying a horse


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i own a welsh x australian pony because thats what came to me


----------



## Phantomstallion

Marlea Warlea said:


> i own a welsh x australian pony because thats what came to me


Is that Marlea?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yes, i have had A LOT of bad luck with horses and whe nwe moved, we went to look at a Pony Club, in the office there was a sign, and we went to look at her that day!! (i was fully in love!)
i wasnt looking for a top quality show pony or a great jumper or even a great all-rounder... i just wanted a pony that could be my friend


----------



## Phantomstallion

Marlea Warlea said:


> yes, i have had A LOT of bad luck with horses and whe nwe moved, we went to look at a Pony Club, in the office there was a sign, and we went to look at her that day!! (i was fully in love!)
> i wasnt looking for a top quality show pony or a great jumper or even a great all-rounder... i just wanted a pony that could be my friend


Awww! Sweet!


----------



## DutchFeather

I have two horses at the moment.

Sam is a 10 month old Belgian Draft Horse colt. I've had him since the day he was born. My grandparents owned the mare and gave Sam to me. I grew up with Belgians, so it just feels natural to be around them. I started driving pulling teams when I was 4. We are going to ride, I hope to do 3 day eventing with him, he's pretty athletic for a draft, even at his age. We'll also do carriage rides for weddings and hayrides and farm work.

Dakota (Koti) is a 3 year old QH mare. She was free. We've been working on ground work, lunging, ground driving etc.. Soon we'll start riding. I plan on using her for trails, maybe some Equitation, dressage and jumping. I ride enlgish and that's how she'll be trained.

I'm also in the process of importing two Brabant Belgian Draft Horse fillies from Belgium and someday a colt as well. I plan to use them for farm work and breeding, as well as helping to establish a breed standard and registry within the already existing breed association. Right now, Brabants have to be registered as Belgians in America, although, at this point, they are two different breeds with very different characteristics.


----------



## aneternalflame

I have Morgans. I've always had Morgans. I will probably continue having Morgans. I love their can do attitudes, their kind and friendly nature, their desire to please, their love of showing, and their intelligence. I also love the atmosphere on the breed circuit. It's very friendly, and not like some other breeds in that you do not have to have a big name trainer to win. The breed is very amateur friendly and you see a good-sized turnout in AOTS (amateur owned, trained, shown) classes. Even rescued Morgans are successful show horses. I just love the breed and the versatility they have!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i dont really care about the breed of my horse... when the sad day comes where i will grow out of marlea, I'm not going to be looking for a certain breed.


----------



## ScharmLily

I have 3 arabs. I just love their personality and how people-oriented they are. They are also hardy, athletic, and especially excel at endurance riding, which I want to get into in the future. I have never gone horse shopping looking for one specific breed, but I am just always drawn to them. At this point, it is kind of hard for me to imagine myself mounted on anything other than an arab!


----------



## dominoschica

I always have different breeds coming in & out but my three keepers are:

My cremello QH/Paint stud colt... he's only 2 so he doesn't do anything yet but he will be my all-arounder (WP, Hunter Under Saddle, trail, we might do some reining/cattle work)..

Percheron mare... my newest addition to my "permanents". She's awesome on trail, I pony other horses (& ponies) off her.... we are taking dressage lessons several times a week, & we might eventually compete... I also work cows & horses on her... she loves it! It's awesome how that big ole horse can move, & she does most of it all by herself! I love that horse so much..

Then my show mare, she's a QH/Paint that is a finished WP horse, but mostly been used for packing my beginner friends around on the trail for the past year or so... she's currently pregnant, due next Jan.. So I guess I have 4!


----------



## Freckles Dixie Belle

I have 3 Quarters horses. My other horse... Not sure what breed. I like Quarters because they are strong and powerful. They are very pleasing horses. I use mine to barrel race mostly.


----------



## ilovemyquarter

i have 2 quarter horses and one tennesee walker. I love my quarters because they train and pick up habits very easily, this can be good and bad. i love my tw because of his trot and his attitude is so spunky. He was very ridden or trained. i got my personal trainor to ride him 2 or 3 times and after that he hasnt given me a problem. Attitude on the other hand can vary by the horse you choose.
I used to own an arabian that i bought pre trained. GREAT horse. He knew that i was the boss and he had no problem with it. I love thourobreds for their speed. Ponies are amazing if you can fit on them. I rode a pony that was 14 hands and he gave me no problems, hope i helped


----------



## barrelrodeodream

I have an AppaloosaxQuarter Horse. She was my dad's horse and then I bought her from him because when he got her I became very well attached her and I didn't want him to sell her. I really just ride her whenever I can at the moment since I live an hour and a half away from her. Hopefully, soon my husband and I will be moving to were we can have her in our backyard and I can ride her some more. I mainly just want to do gymkhana and trail riding with her, overall just have fun with her.


----------



## Racing Megan

I have 2 Thoroughbreds of my own and I used to have a welsh poni but he passed awaylast yr, I luv my Thoroghbreds because they are so willing and intelligant, they are supreme athletes and not appreciated enuf.


----------



## Freckles Dixie Belle

I rescue horses. I try to get QH but I sometimes get the unknowns.


----------



## Iceerider

*My new guy is a Friesian/Azteca cross...*

My new colt, 'Icey' that we bought in-utero is a Friesian/ Azteca (QHxAndalusian) cross. His Mom is a bay/paint with a star-stripe-snip and a splash of white on her side. Dad being a Friesian is all black.
He is absolutely gorgeous as a foal. He came out chestnut color but is going to be Black with 3 Big Socks and Star-stripe-snip. 
I grew up on a Quarter horse farm, fell in love with the Andalusian breed a few years ago and loved the solidness and heighth of Friesian. 

I have a youtube video of him 





I'll see if I can get some pics up too


----------



## Stakie

I own an Asb. As for why..that is bit harder to explain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I have paints because I was riding & showing a paint stallion for extra cash. He won me over, I acquired his baby then after his breeding career was over & he was gelded, he stayed at my place to train him to be a regular horse & hang out with other horses. I use his son for western & english flat classes & even though he has been in training for jumping, I rarely jump. My husband now owns the sire and uses him for lessons & general riding. I didn't specifically pick a breed, the horses' personalities picked me.


----------



## ItzKayley

I have a welsh cross (Shetland possibly).
I did not really go hunting for a horse with a certain breed, just one that would be suitable for a new rider, have a bit of attitude and be good for trail riding.
I use him for trail riding & pleasure riding. 

My Mum has an arab.
Really, my Dad found this arab through someone he delievered things to, (He used to be a truck driver and take supplies to people. Eg, types of wood).
When looking for a horse for Mum, we was looking for anything suitable for someone getting back into riding. Mum had a horse for one week before getting Jewelz. The horse died within the first week we had him. He may have been sick when we bought him, as he was breathing strange but had not been worked for a while, (apparently). As for her getting back into riding, she had a horse when she was 13-17 years old. Sadly, the horse she had when she was younger passed away due to neighbours letting him into a big paddock of green grass. 
Jewelz is also used for trail riding & pleasure riding.


----------



## Horselover165

I have a Hanoverian , and we Bought her for Show Jumping.


----------



## SeeingSpots

My mom has a TB Gelding, who I used for dressage (My mom is a beginner, and he needs an experienced rider ) and a American Warmblood who is just a great gelding but he likes to play and hop around but we are working on it! 

I personally have a Paint Mare and a POA Mare. I <3 mares they are amazing! 

I love colored horses so Paints and Appy colored horses are my pride and joy!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

I have an Irish Sport Horse. I didn't go looking for that breed specifically - I really wanted an Irish Draught, but couldn't find anything that wasn't a heavily pregnant mare or a ridiculously over priced gelding...

So I was looking for a horse, and my only spec was that it be tall enough for me (I'm 6'2") and the YO was selling one of his horses. So I got a 6 y/o chestnut ISH gelding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have a percheron/paint cross gelding. He was kind of an "impulse" buy, but not really. I was actually looking to lease a horse for the time being. I went with my friend to the stable where she boards (and so do we) and was talking to the BO about leasing a horse. We got to talking about my experience and what I was looking for. He then showed me Aires (who was then named "Charlie"). I immediately fell in love and haven't regretted it since (except that he's unbroke, so I haven't been able to ride yet). He is an absolutely AMAZING horse and everyone acknowledges that he is probably THE BEST horse on the property. He's quiet, willing, smart, level-headed, sweet...and wouldn't ya know it, king of the geldings in turnout. lol At two-years-old, he's the same size as 90% of the horses at the stable. I seriously think there are maybe two or three horses that are taller than him, but the only one that has a significant amount of height on him is Liberty, a two-year-old percheron mare who was rescued at the same time and from the same place he was. :-D I love my baby!


----------



## eclaire23

1. My Boy is National Show Horse.
Didn't choose him for the breed
Choosen Because He had potential to be a great saddleseat horse, and he is.

2. TWH (Streak, Flint, Lady, & Aero)
They are gaited- and lets face it no one really likes posting
Streak- gaited shows (saddleseat) & trail. He is all around.
Flint- Will be pleasure driving then saddleseat
Lady- is a waste of hay
Aero- Gaited Western Pleasure & Trail


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My horse is a Dutch Warmblood Paint mix.

I didn't choose him at all, he chose me (and stubbornly at that!)

But what I love about the breed is the strong back legs, the defined withers, large feet, and defined face. And of course the cool markings!

His gaits are smooth and HUGE, and he is so eager despite fear or difficulty level.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

TralissaAndalusians said:


> I own 3 Andalusians called Puntal V (Luca), Fenda and Fantasia (Breeze).
> 
> I use Luca for Hacking, schooling and a little bit of jumping and I am just starting to do dressage (He can do it, but I have to learn myself, hehe.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenda is a brood mare, and she's never been broken in. So at the moment she is hopefully in foal, we are going to have blood tests done, just to check, fingers crossed that she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breeze is our 1 year old Filly, Fenda is her mum. We are just doing basic in-hand work at the moment, we are hoping to take her to the Iberian shows next year. When she is fully grown, I will be using her for Dressage, jumping and hacking out and maybe we will breed from her at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVEEEEE your Dapple grey Andalusian!!! That's like my dream horse right there! You are one lucky person When I get money I'm going to try to buy a dapple grey or a black andalusian


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I have a Thoroughbred (off track type) that I bought after training with him for a year at my barn. He was a rescue and at the begining I was the only person that could get him to do squat. lol So I started showing him and then leased and then bought him. He is my first horse so I really didn't do any horse searching, just met him and fell in love  But he made me fall in love with the thoroughbred breed, and I will definatley own more in my lifetime. I also use him in everything (well everything I can do). Hunt Seat, Western, Jumping, Dressage, and trail riding.


----------



## equiniphile

I have two Thoroughbreds, a Paso Fino, and a Percheron.

Lenox, the Percheron, does trail riding and Western Pleasure.

Arthur, my Paso, does gaited showing at 4-H, as well as all the fun classes. He is also a superb trail horse, and loves reining.

Molly, my one Thoroughbred, does dressage and barrel racing.

Excel, my other TB, does eventing and hunters.


----------



## Cruising

I own a connemara gelding, although I landed on him by chance!  I love him though, and I adore connemaras, and would get way more if I could!


----------



## Jumpehunter

i own a paint quarter horse gelding named Jack. he has arthritis and is really stiff so he is a pleasure horse. But the other horse i kinda half own its complicated but he is a quarter horse arab paint clydesdale! he is a mutt and does everything. We do speed. hunter and jumper competitions, trail, endurance, almost at 2nd level dressage, english and western pleasure.


----------



## Druydess

I own Arabians, with the exception of one QH I rescued as a foal who is just a doll. I have 4 Arabs currently, and 3 mares will be joining the herd soon. I love their spirit and intelligence foremost, but their strength, versatility, loyalty, and beauty are legend.


----------



## charrwhittxxx

i have two tb x's! i rescued one and baught the other for jumping and general riding. they have both got amazing personalities and great for riding!


----------



## Angelina1

I was choosen by my horse and he is a Standardbred, I was not looking for a horse at that stage nor was I looking for a Standardbred, but he needed a home and he had laid claim to me LOL!! He was a little stallion at 14.1 1/2 hh and I showed him as a stallion, I bred him to a lovely Riding pony and they produced a gorgeous chestnut filly. I adore him as he is my best friend and we have been together for the past 4 years, I gelded him after the mare was 8 months in foal. He has an amazing personality, but he is not for everyone. We now do trail riding and once my filly is old enough (she turns 3 in November) I hope to compete in dressage with her. I suppose I dont look for a certain breed as they pick me...


----------



## pcsprincess

I have a Standarbred Stallion...whom I love and we have a Saddlebred/Quarter Horse mare we rescued....she is adorable.


----------



## Courtney

I have a Quarter Horse gelding that I'm in the process of selling.

I'm also in the process of purchasing a Standardbred mare. She's a retired racer turned broodmare turned pasture pet. I've been looking for her for 12 years after working with her as a baby, and I've finally located her. Her owner is holding onto her for a couple weeks (until I can sell my yearling, or until my big check clears, whichever comes first) and then she'll be hauled down here. When she arrives, I will be retraining her for English pleasure/trail riding.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> I LOVEEEEE your Dapple grey Andalusian!!! That's like my dream horse right there! You are one lucky person When I get money I'm going to try to buy a dapple grey or a black andalusian


Haha, dude, I never looked back at this topic! He's 10 years old now, and not a dapple anymore XD He's white with some grey flecking on his right side. 

We have 5 Andalusians now, and a Part-Bred, their such awesome horses, I can't explain it, but their temperament is amazing!

We still have our Welsh Cob X Arabian, Cob X TB and Miniature too, this should be the last now, haha.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

TralissaAndalusians said:


> Haha, dude, I never looked back at this topic! He's 10 years old now, and not a dapple anymore XD He's white with some grey flecking on his right side.
> 
> We have 5 Andalusians now, and a Part-Bred, their such awesome horses, I can't explain it, but their temperament is amazing!
> 
> We still have our Welsh Cob X Arabian, Cob X TB and Miniature too, this should be the last now, haha.


Ohh haha. I know I love their temperments! It's the best part besides their beauty!


----------

